# TrainWreck GreenHouse www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk



## welsh wizz (Dec 29, 2008)

This is my first time growing TrainWreck. The seed comes from www.*pickandmixseeds*.co.uk
I started germination 24th December 48hrs later I planted it into a peat plug,it took a further 48hrs to sprout & I potted up 48hrs later looks like we have a trend 
Soil is Westlands45%,Scots45%& Perlight10% pre mixed by myself
Temps are 78f to 81f
Humidity 50%
Light 125W cfl grow lamp on 24 hr will cut that down today to 16/8
will switch to 400w hps for flower
I intend to take clones not sure how many at the mo 



this is at 24hrs of sprotting









This is today








Will update so long as I dont get too stoned.




smoking home grown skunk as in av 1 plant


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> This is my first time growing TrainWreck. The seed comes from www.*pickandmixseeds*.co.uk
> I started germination 24th December 48hrs later I planted it into a peat plug,it took a further 48hrs to sprout & I potted up 48hrs later looks like we have a trend
> Soil is Westlands45%,Scots45%& Perlight10% pre mixed by myself
> Temps are 78f to 81f
> ...


godd luck to all who smoke from her lol, whatch out shes a viney grower lol, easy cloner.


----------



## nomaninsf (Jan 1, 2009)

You should start more than 1 seed. You don't want to spend a bunch of time vegging and then get to flower and find out you have a male.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 2, 2009)

Its been 4 days and now needs repotting, growth level looks good
I will put a fan in there now to biuld up stem 




today


----------



## nomaninsf (Jan 2, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Its been 4 days and now needs repotting,


Be gentle. If you can get some Thrive Alive, use it after transplanting. It will help reduce shock.


----------



## DWR (Jan 2, 2009)

I am getting free white shark seeds from ghsc cuiz of the ams...... totally suck'd dick..... i was thinking of getting trainwreck, but i decided for white sharky  

I want to see this grow flower  Might get some next time


----------



## Yodathewize (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi welshy looking good mate


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2009)

nice big leafs on em mate lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 4, 2009)

Iv repoted I have no Thrive Alive, I just water plant with warm water about 76f/26c after potting.
My room temps are 73f

I didnt note on first thread its a fem seed, so i should have a better chance.


----------



## nomaninsf (Jan 4, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I didnt note on first thread its a fem seed, so i should have a better chance.


Better chance of what? Fem seeds don't grow better than non-fem seeds. 
Non-fem seeds actually grow better IMO so I stopped using them. The seem to be heartier and healthier from the start. Fem seeds will make sure you don't have any males though which is the upside. The downside is that you might still end up with hermaphrodites.


----------



## nomaninsf (Jan 4, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I didnt note on first thread its a fem seed, so i should have a better chance.


Better chance of what? Fem seeds don't grow better than non-fem seeds. 
Non-fem seeds actually grow better IMO so I stopped using fem if possible. The seem to be heartier and healthier from the start. Fem seeds will make sure you don't have any males though which is the upside. The downside is that you might still end up with hermaphrodites.


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2009)

ive grown lots of fem seeds, specialy from greenhouse seeds and ive never hada hermi


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 4, 2009)

nomaninsf said:


> Better chance of what? Fem seeds don't grow better than non-fem seeds.
> Non-fem seeds actually grow better IMO so I stopped using them. The seem to be heartier and healthier from the start. Fem seeds will make sure you don't have any males though which is the upside. The downside is that you might still end up with hermaphrodites.


 
It looks to be growing fine  fingers crossed, and a better chance of the plant being female, and most strains will herm if shocked  enough in flower.


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2009)

looks nice m8, r u gonna top it?


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> looks nice m8, r u gonna top it?


 
Thank you!






No I leave them natural, will take some clones from bottom a week before putting her to flower.


----------



## Londoner (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful lil weedling you have there Welsh mate, im sub'd if ya dont mind if i tag along for the trainride? (just as long as it dont end up as a wreck




) 

All the best of British to you squire






Edit, Tried to rep ya but i gotta spread the love some more before i can rep ya again


----------



## SenseiGT (Jan 5, 2009)

Lookin good, did i mention..

i... love... traaaaainwreck. 

/sit


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2009)

im patently waiting for mr postman, he should be here soon its nearly 12 lol. WOOT WOOT All aboard, the nice train. http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=l89xJPi2U_Q


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 5, 2009)

Londoner said:


> Beautiful lil weedling you have there Welsh mate, im sub'd if ya dont mind if i tag along for the trainride? (just as long as it dont end up as a wreck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your welcome to join in londoner sir, this is the easy stage  its when budding starts it goes a bit down hill, need to sort my feed out.Im Going to weaken feed on this plant.







Iv never smoked trainwreck hope to put that wright soon lol.



Hay Westy got your post yet? you been ordering more seeds? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2009)

coming on a treat WW nice plump lookin leaves!


----------



## Yodathewize (Jan 6, 2009)

Looking good Welsh (English) wizz,

maybe miss out the 2nd report and go for a bigger one strate from the peat pot, 

must be a good seed bank that your byeing from thou.

yoda,


----------



## Yodathewize (Jan 6, 2009)

Test test test


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi don it looks a good healthy strain, top marks to GreenHouse seeds.


Yoda yes it was a waist of time in the first pot,




didnt expect it to root so fast, and what are you testing. (Test test test )


Just taken pics now 9 days.


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Hay Westy got your post yet? you been ordering more seeds? lol


Oh yes and its fantasticly yummy mate.
Yeah me an me mate went halfs on 10 fem blue cheese from big buddah, they arrived today too.


----------



## nomaninsf (Jan 6, 2009)

Looking good and healthy so far. Keep it up!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2009)

9 days?!?! its growin fast its already showing nodes! good work WW ~ATB man


----------



## DWR (Jan 10, 2009)

got my seeds today aswell, cant wait to plant these great seeds


----------



## bomb (Jan 12, 2009)

Looking great! Looks almost identical to mine in structure, we are almost at the same point in our grows! 

Note though your TW is much healthier than mine, I have bunch of disoloration on the first 2 sets of true leaves. All the new growth is healthy tho!! 

Happy growing!


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi everyone  so here we are day 16 iv had no problems as yet, growing well but short  watering every 5days temps around 78f/26c.


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2009)

looks like u got an indi dom gal mate lol short and squat, very nice too


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2009)

ey mr.west is that 280 grams of hash, or 28. something ?


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2009)

thats an oz of soapbar hash


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> thats an oz of soapbar hash



looks cool in a weird way....


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 12, 2009)

if that was 280g they would be big scales lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2009)

looks yummy to me lol. Cant wait to smoke it lol


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> looks yummy to me lol. Cant wait to smoke it lol


So why is it called soapbar, only cuz its formd like a sopar bar right.. ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2009)

28.6 eh generous dealer?! looks nice and green for soap! enjoy


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2009)

I had some nice looking blonde stuff that was kack, full of henna or something yuk. In fact thats all i got at min till this bit arrives. I recon the dealer was using pennys as weights lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2009)

how is it looking now mate?


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2009)

how long are ya gonna keep us waitin ya big tease lol?


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi mr west






So here we go













There is a new growth below the first set of leafs, a bit strange never had this before?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2009)

Lookin good WW nice thick stems from the off!


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi don its getting the fan on it early that helped build up the steam,
here is a better pic of that growth.










It looks like its growing a clone for me


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice looking shit there welshy, nothing like my traiwreck lol, mine was a paler green and mor sat looking leafs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2009)

i was looking at the new growth when i realised how big the first two leaves are, the non saw edged ones  look frickin huge


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 21, 2009)

looking gud wizz. ave u taken any clones off it yet?


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 21, 2009)

No not yet Im in a bit of a dilemma, Iv got someone inspecting the property tomoz.lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 21, 2009)

that is a dilemma. sorry i dunno what ta say m8


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 21, 2009)

Its ok we have it covered, just got to pack everything away! hope it dont take more than an hour, got a place for plant hehe


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 21, 2009)

thats gud then, dilemma under control


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2009)

chillax WW if i was inspecting a house id look on it as a big plus point having a cupboard full of ganja

hows tricks other than that?!

don


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 21, 2009)

Cool Don just doing the rounds lol


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Well howd that Inspection go? Hopefully nothing was found. just see a 3 day empty thread hope for the best.


----------



## Yodathewize (Jan 24, 2009)

That plant has come on lovely, nice and thick steams, great job mate,


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 24, 2009)

I cant take any, got people coming to do the house,never mind, next time.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 25, 2009)

Inspection no problems, got an electrcian in soon, so she will have to go back into hidding when he calls.
Iv repotted this morrning so here she is,


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2009)

looks nice mate, will u be vegging her for much longer?


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> looks nice mate, will u be vegging her for much longer?


Yes she will veg untill she shows for me.


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2009)

ah u waiting for precum?


----------



## Londoner (Jan 25, 2009)

Lookin good there mate, nice n healthy, lush green-ness lol

That extra growth i get on most of my plants too mate, it grows out from where the cotyledons are and normally starts when the plant is at about 5 or 6 nodes for me, i normally cut it off as soon as it starts lol its just extra growth leeching nutrients frm the top. Roses get them all the time, i remember me grandad moaning about it on his huge rose bushes, fuckin suckers he called them lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2009)

very very nice my friend 
thanks you very much for the help with the site i figured it out 
will be watching and hope you can watch mine too


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn shes sexy


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 4, 2009)

Update.
Its been a long time coming.
Total days 39.
Day 3 of flower. 
First feed a little strong




, slight bronzeing on a lower leaf, so Iv given plant a good watering, I wont water now for about 5 days, as soil has water retaining gel, helping to stop evaporation.
This time Iv opted for a grow tent for flowering instead of behind the wardrobes, its easier to keep clean and maintain.










You can see on this pic where I broke 2 of the lower leaves.







Lower steam. The lower branches are over half the hight of the plant.






Middle steam.






Top.







Next update I hope to show girly hairs.


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2009)

cool as fish wearing ski masks and shot guns man. I put my phycosis in flower yesterday so we can flower together mate lol bet urll be finish b4 me tho lmao phyco takes 13 weeks so another darling buds in may lol. She looks nice and open and ready for flower mate. Hope ur ready for some big cylaxs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2009)

lovely looking lady there WW i wouldnt worry about overfeeding it its still pushing out luscious greenery! ill have my own girly hairs to show ya tomorrow but if i show you mine i wanna see yours hahaha


----------



## Londoner (Feb 5, 2009)

Indeed, lovely looking plant mate, i wouldnt worry about them lower leaves at all.

Looking forward to seeing some flower power man


----------



## vlunatrainwreck (Feb 5, 2009)

loking great your the first person here that i found that is growing the wreck. i have 14 beautiful train wreck ladies 7 weeks into flowering there almost there. im stoked would love to put pics up but to nervous that it could b traced back to me train wreck is my favorite by far keep posting the p!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 5, 2009)

that girls looking yummy. keep up the gud work hunni.


----------



## Cr33p4 (Feb 7, 2009)

Mmmm Lookin really good keep it up


----------



## vlunatrainwreck (Feb 8, 2009)

nice brotha keep it going. I just got a fem seed of vanilla luna cantto taste it wait to taste iit shae hit the table in two weeks . I'm going to try to cross the two see what happens


----------



## hockeytoker (Feb 9, 2009)

had to come check out your tw grow, lookin great man keep it up!!


----------



## 619SixFour (Feb 9, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Update.
> Its been a long time coming.
> Total days 39.
> Day 3 of flower.
> ...


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 11, 2009)

As promised here is the girl / pre bud picture.


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 11, 2009)

Im so happy now.


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2009)

you got good reason to be happy mate, looks fine>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> you got good reason to be happy mate, looks fine>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Cheers mr west. 
Let the bud production begin.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2009)

woop woop Welshy and so it begins! coming on fine man! 8 weeks to go!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 14, 2009)

she is looking mighty fine. ur gunna raise a beauty there welshwiz. just dont let her rule ya lol


----------



## cali-high (Feb 15, 2009)

that looks like the real trainwreck clone growth real nice....

i ordered some trainwreck seeds from greenhouse also......


hows the smell???

peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2009)

how do's welshy! you have a good weekend? im doing trainwreck and k train side by side at the mo and the trainwreck is by far the better plant almost double the bud output i think ill be doing it again!


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello all at RIU,

Total days 51, day 15 of flower.​ 

_The smell Im getting is a little musky, tickles your nose when you get a good wiff._

Since last update I have watered twice, giving 1 gallon of water each time, with just a small amount of runoff which has a ph of 6.5. Next watering will be with ½ strength (Cana PK 13/14).


Temps are peaking out at 83°, measured 1 foot below lamp minimum temps bottoming out at 68°.

Humidity is at 45%.


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautifull man, shes really going for it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2009)

nice looking lady man how far in 12/12 are you now?


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice looking lady man how far in 12/12 are you now?


day 15 of flower it says so at top of pic post lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> day 15 of flower it says so at top of pic post lol



DOH sorry man i just clicked and dragged, she showing the lady parts alright!


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice looking lady man how far in 12/12 are you now?





mr west said:


> day 15 of flower it says so at top of pic post lol





Don Gin and Ton said:


> DOH sorry man i just clicked and dragged, she showing the lady parts alright!


 
Waist of time me typing anything.




Don your a true perv mate, you only want to look at the lady pics.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Waist of time me typing anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what who me? ill have you know i'm a respected pillock of the community


----------



## warkrimez (Feb 17, 2009)

thats a nice looking plant mate....good luck


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 18, 2009)

ur lady is looking gud. beautiful


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 18, 2009)

wow welsh
looking real good shes beefy


----------



## smokeh (Feb 18, 2009)

very nice. looks very healthy.

will keep an eye on her when the buds get bigger


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Hello all at RIU,
> 
> Total days 51, day 15 of flower.​
> 
> ...


Page bump


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2009)

oh yeah man she's gonna be a tasty, looks about 4 ft tall ?! right? you topped her ?


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 19, 2009)

Cool bump mr west.

She is just over 1 meter tall from soil and 1 meter wide, and no I have'nt topped her she is all natural. All I do is water, feed and give her a rub just to remove dead leaves.

I fed her yestarday 1 gallon of ½ strength PK, she is growing many tops  I just hope it continues.

























I will get her out of the tent tonight and try to take some better pics.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2009)

wow man nice! looks a little light green maybe lacking a little N? not topped she's gonna be a monster!!! keep it up dude


----------



## warkrimez (Feb 19, 2009)

yea she's nice,cant wait to see what you yield


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 24, 2009)

*Day 24 of flower*​ 


She has had 2 gallons of water & a feed 15.15.30 at ¼ strength in between.​


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

looking much helthier than my plants dude


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Feb 24, 2009)

the leaves are looking like they are a lil deffecient on some kind of nutrient what is your ph at? and how much nutes you givin it?


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 24, 2009)

SmokeMedprop215 said:


> the leaves are looking like they are a lil deffecient on some kind of nutrient what is your ph at? and how much nutes you givin it?


 
Ph of water 6.8 & runoff is 6.5

Cana pk13/14 at ½ strength & Chempak 15.15.30 at ¼ strength

I water twice a week with 1 gallon of water each time, then feed alternatively between the two feeds 1 gallon, soil is getting 30% dry before watering & 40% before feeding.

Humidity is 45%.

Temps at 83° lights on 68° lights off.

So can you tell me why the leaves are looking a little deficient?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 25, 2009)

shes looking mighy fine hunni.


----------



## mr west (Feb 25, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> *Day 24 of flower*​
> 
> 
> She has had 2 gallons of water & a feed 15.15.30 at ¼ strength in between.​


Page bump


----------



## KushCanuck (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks good mate, the trainwreck comes on strong in flower, dense nuggets. I'm subscribed for the remainder of this, keep up the solid work

KC


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2009)

hey welshy, hows the yell0owing? do u think u stopped it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2009)

let me guess youve upped the N lowered the amount of water and theres no sign of nute burn?! and the new growth looks fine.

im having the same problem! cant figure it out


----------



## Funkysmell (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm in for the ride too m8, Real nice looking plants you got there! A little underfed maybe?


----------



## Mammath (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Welshy

Just chimed in mate. Looking forward to this one.
What's your experience with the Canna PK?
I use it, along with Canna Substra nutes in my set up, but I only use it for 1 week starting at week 4 or 5.
I've noticed you've started your girl on it at day 15.
Your in soil which is not the same as my coco hydro set up but have you used it in the past with success this early.
What's your schedule for the PK?
All the best for ya grow.


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 26, 2009)

What's your experience with the Canna PK? None at all first time Iv used it.

What's your schedule for the PK? As I think it needs it, if bud production slows then I will use it. As I under stand its a booster?

All the best for ya grow. Thank you.


hey welshy, hows the yell0owing? do u think u stopped it? Im not sure hummidity is getting to 70% lights off




I missed this, extraction fan on 24hr now.


let me guess youve upped the N lowered the amount of water and theres no sign of nute burn?! I have brought the 15.15.30 up to ½ strength with no sign of burn, she took only 4lits of water intead of 5lits/1gallon, so yes.


dense nuggets I hope so 


Day 27 of flower​


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2009)

splendid mate, I always use pk on 5th an 6th week, you can see the buds swell in front of u lol.


----------



## KushCanuck (Feb 26, 2009)

That is true Trainwreck calyx formation right there, almost 4 weeks into flowering. Very nice mate . If you give those side branches some room to grow they fight with the main cola to be the biggest. I found Trainwreck to be a "self-competitive" plant; all the colas want to be the biggest, badest . Looks lovely man, keep up the good work, keep us updated

kC


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2009)

beauty man! shell level out soon enough

5L of water !!!! christ mine only ever get 1 Litre max but they do get it nearly every day

keep it up WW


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 4, 2009)

*Day 32 of flower.*​ 


Since last update I have given her 1lit of water 3lits of 15.15.30 ½ strength & 1 lit of pk ½ strength, Leaves are still yellowing but at a slower rate, bud production looks to be fine.​ 
All on show. 
Top main stem.​






 
Mid stem.



 





Same branch lower bud production.​ 

Bottom branch top cola.


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2009)

lovely bud porn mate


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 4, 2009)

......Agreed


----------



## Mammath (Mar 4, 2009)

Coming along nice Welshy


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hell yeah man them bitches are beauties bro


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2009)

Its only one Bitch lol, mighty nice form mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2009)

not long to go WW you snipped any off yet???? good work man


----------



## dsmfreaks (Mar 5, 2009)

ive been doing TW since GHSC first got it. and have never once thought about goin to anought strain. just a work of advice if and when you think shes ready for the axe wait atleast 1 more week.. from my experience this seams to give the best flavor. the buds will totaly deforme and have clusters busting all over ive even had some of my main colas grow horns out the sides biggeer then some of the lower buds.. good luck on the TW grow........Know why the call it trainwreck? you cough so hard it sounds like your goin chuuuuuuuuuuuchuuuuuuuu hah


----------



## smokeh (Mar 6, 2009)

looks like its gonna be a good smoke.


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 6, 2009)

looking good man you have convinced me, ordering some trainwreck for my next grow. hope it smokes as good as it looks


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> *Day 32 of flower.*​
> 
> 
> Since last update I have given her 1lit of water 3lits of 15.15.30 ½ strength & 1 lit of pk ½ strength, Leaves are still yellowing but at a slower rate, bud production looks to be fine.​
> ...


bumpity bump bump bump,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2009)

m m mmmmmm lookin good man, in fact they look a mirror image of mine lol


----------



## Young Macdonald (Mar 9, 2009)

Liking the trainwreck progression! Lookin forward to the final product..ive smoked tw but never grown it. Where did you get your seeds? Subscribed-


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 9, 2009)

nice... i have two trainwrecks that just flipped to 12/12 yesterday. check my journal...


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

Whats up welshy??????????????>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>pollum, hmmm


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi westy....
Street weed  yek its all I got.
Update on its way.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2009)

Show me the moneeeeeeeey !


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 12, 2009)

ok ok give me chance just charging phone with pics on.lol 1 more


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 12, 2009)

Coming now.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 12, 2009)

*Day 40 of flower*​ 


Since last up date I have given her 6 lits of water 3 days after doubble feed, yestarday I gave her 2lits of 15.15.30 full strength & 3 lit of p.k 1.5ml per lit.
The seed is a Greenhouse seeds from http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2009)

beautiful man WW nice fat main cola and the rest aren't far behind it! she's gonna be a monster when she finished mine were no where near that big at near 6 weeks!


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

superb dude just a few more weeks eh?


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 12, 2009)

Its either a good seed or its down to having p/k very early, the only other thing Iv changed is the bulb to a sunmaster 400w from a standard HPS makes my ballast work hard gets bloody hot lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

no my msn has gone tits up ffs man. What week did u start ur pk?


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 12, 2009)

day 15 I think.


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

2nd week, wow that is early lol. I normaly get 3 pk feeds in inbetween 5th and 6th week


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 12, 2009)

Well it dont seem to have done any harm.


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

kool mate some strains are hungry for it lol


----------



## amsterdamned (Mar 12, 2009)

went to get some blue chees ethe other day as id posted in westies thread but ended coming back with some trainwreck, skywalker and a few bb cheese

glad i found this thread and theres good lads in it aswell  happy dayz

in til the harvest 

gl


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Its either a good seed or its down to having p/k very early, the only other thing Iv changed is the bulb to a sunmaster 400w from a standard HPS makes my ballast work hard gets bloody hot lol.


man im using a 600w for like only 3 plants how many you got under that 400w man?! im starting to think i should be paying more attention to the whole pk ppm n ph it really does seem to be the difference in having decent plants to awesome green eyed monsters!

don


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

I really like my blue cheese from bb, its only week and a half in veg but shes looking spectacularly lovely


----------



## smokeh (Mar 12, 2009)

nice plant welsh. looks good. i wish i could smoke her 




mr west said:


> I really like my blue cheese from bb, its only week and a half in veg but shes looking spectacularly lovely


i grew blew cheese but wasnt the best strain in the world... quite tasty. the plant was nice to look at


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

well if its like the bb cheese itll prolly taste afgani lol


----------



## Allday06 (Mar 12, 2009)

Damn Welsh I wish my Tw looked like yours. I think Im going to have to start upping the nutes since I dont have good quality nutes. You ever use molasses in with your mixture? Heard it plumps up the bud not too sure though lol. Looks hella nice man Keep it up cant wait for harvest. One Love Subscribed.


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> *Day 40 of flower*​
> 
> 
> Since last up date I have given her 6 lits of water 3 days after doubble feed, yestarday I gave her 2lits of 15.15.30 full strength & 3 lit of p.k 1.5ml per lit.
> The seed is a Greenhouse seeds from http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/​


page bump hahaha


----------



## Mammath (Mar 12, 2009)

Lookin mighty fine Welshy.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 12, 2009)

that looks like its going to be some super dank welsh, thanks for checkin out my grow..


----------



## $$$blaze$$$ (Mar 12, 2009)

Just read through the whole thread welsh wizz. You've done a great job with her so far man! My trainwreck is going on two months now I believe, and she's looking very similar to yours at that stage. Short, and stocky with dark green leaves. Not topped, and growing thick branch's from the fan blowing on it. Thick bottom branch's reaching half the height of the plant. Hasn't shown sex yet, and I plan to wait till she does before I flower her like you did. So i'm hoping once I transplant her into a 5 gallon bucket this weekend she blows up like yours did. Anyways i'm subscribed for the rest of this grow. Good Luck, and have a great harvest!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 13, 2009)

looking realli gud welshy


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 14, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Its been 4 days and now needs repotting, growth level looks good
> I will put a fan in there now to biuld up stem
> 
> 
> ...


I seriously still don't know how you got your seedlings to grow so fast!?!?!?

I'm on day 10 from germinating and they look no where NEAR that developed/bushy, AND I use a 400W MH in a tiny closet


----------



## dontpanic (Mar 14, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I seriously still don't know how you got your seedlings to grow so fast!?!?!?
> 
> I'm on day 10 from germinating and they look no where NEAR that developed/bushy, AND I use a 400W MH in a tiny closet


love it...dont rush it...


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 14, 2009)

dontpanic said:


> love it...dont rush it...


I don't get it.

Should I stop trying to get my plants drunk and have a 1 night stand, or get engaged? I mean they're classy ladies, but skimpy and skinny isn't my thing.

I don't know, someone please checkout my journal. I am wondering why they're stretching so bad, I have a 400W 1' away.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2009)

dude i wouldn't worry about it get a fan blowing some air around in there and just pot them deeper when time comes to repot!


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2009)

wheres thge trainwreck????


----------



## Franchise (Mar 16, 2009)

I demand more TW pics


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude i wouldn't worry about it get a fan blowing some air around in there and just pot them deeper when time comes to repot!


rad yea I think I was stressin too much. Thanks for the help.

Yesss I would love to see some updated pics on the TW, beautiful plant so far man


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 16, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I seriously still don't know how you got your seedlings to grow so fast!?!?!?
> 
> As Don said fan them just a little flutter to start.
> 
> I'm on day 10 from germinating and they look no where NEAR that developed/bushy, AND I use a 400W MH in a tiny closet


The pot is small in that shot I should have gone straight to a 6"/18cm pot & yes this seed has grown fast & well.



w1ckedchowda said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Should I stop trying to get my plants drunk and have a 1 night stand, or get engaged? I mean they're classy ladies, but skimpy and skinny isn't my thing.
> 
> ...


 
Hope Iv helped your in your grow.


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2009)

any pics welshy????


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> any pics welshy????


 
http://greenhouseseeds.nl/shop/index.php?target=products&product_id=32

Demands lol. 
Coming.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 16, 2009)

OK OK.

*DAY 44*​ 

Pics only.​


----------



## lozac123 (Mar 16, 2009)

oh wow, she is gonna be a nice smoke.

good luck woth her


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2009)

oh boy those buds look soo nice. They look as good as ive seen them mate top show.


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 16, 2009)

lovely tree mane


----------



## dontpanic (Mar 16, 2009)

:O keep up the great work she is growing up to be a beautiful woman


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea welshy lookin sexeh!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 17, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmm last 3 pics are candy


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 17, 2009)

just about to start a trainwreck seed shortly 
your Journal has taut me alot thx man

subscribed aswell


----------



## $$$blaze$$$ (Mar 17, 2009)

She's filling out nice man. Seems like she's almost finished. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2009)

shes going to be a monster if that's what she's like at six n half weeks man 

awesome WW i reckon the main cola will top 60 grams no prob


----------



## Mammath (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking good Welshy.
I'm hoping your able to take this baby to the retarded, swollen calyx, rope like bud growth we expect from the TW.
By the looks of her at this stage, she will go to 9 - 10 weeks, easy.
Please tell me you can wait for her to show us what she can do.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 17, 2009)

Man, that's one great looking plant. I need some TW or something. I'm bored growing the same stuff.


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> OK OK.
> 
> *DAY 44*​
> 
> Pics only.​


PIC BUMP!!!!

loking sweeeeeeet for 7 and half weeks, cant be many days now. Good that uve found some aceptable street weed mate, wish i could say the same lol.


----------



## closetkiller (Mar 18, 2009)

looking good ww can't wait to see them in a couple of more weeks. awesome job bro


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments.



*DAY 49 OF FLOWER.*​ 


Every watering now is 1lit of water first, then 2lits of 15.15.30 at full strength & 2 lits of p.k 2ml per lit.​


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 22, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Thanks for the nice comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


drool


----------



## beastinit702 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice grow bro I think Im going to try TrainWreck on my next grow.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 23, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Thanks for the nice comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for revieling your watering sched' to us Welshy.
How often is that mix going through?
I'm not here to critique your grow mate, mainly admire... but you might be flushing to much past her? That tub doesn't look that big?
I like the mix, but 5L of it is gonna run right past her and only leave a little behind. You may need use less of that mix so you still get a good run off, but not too much, so a good amount of nutes nestle in the soil.
Everyone has their style of growing.
She looks pale? Could be the pic reproduction.
How is she looking 'real life'? Pics never do them justice.


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2009)

Looking greener than my 59 day in12 jack lol, I wouldnt be feeding her this late, id jus be giving her water from now on, how many doses of pk13/14 has she had?


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 23, 2009)

How often is that mix going through? About every 3/5 days, depends on when moisture meter reads 30% at bottom of pot.

but you might be flushing to much past her? I get about 100ml run off, I have noticed the ph has droped in the run off to 5.8, so I think the soil is holding feed.

That tub doesn't look that big? Its a 40cm pot 36cm deep round, not sure how much soil it holds.

She looks pale? How is she looking 'real life'? A little pale on the main fan leaves, I think its down to me not giving it enough N at the start of flowering, and its never fully recovered.

Your reflective examination is welcome, Im learning on every grow I do, so if someone spots something to improve my grow then type away.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 23, 2009)

mr west said:


> Looking greener than my 59 day in12 jack lol, I wouldnt be feeding her this late, id jus be giving her water from now on, how many doses of pk13/14 has she had?


 
I was planing to give 1 more feed, then give her just water for the last two weeks, and over water or flush for the last week to try and shift any feed left in the soil.
As for the pk hits its had about 6/8 feeds of the stuff.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 23, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Thanks for the nice comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2009)

Blimey welshy lol, get it in lol. I only ever give bout 3 pk feeds over week 6


----------



## DWR (Mar 23, 2009)

amazing plant !!!!!!!! Lovely ! Excellent cant wait to put my on 12/12 ! + REP


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 23, 2009)

last picture looks like a ball of pure dankness


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2009)

nice work man! i reckon youll be about the 3 Oz mark when shes done!


----------



## Mammath (Mar 23, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> How often is that mix going through? About every 3/5 days, depends on when moisture meter reads 30% at bottom of pot.[/COLOR]
> 
> I get about 100ml run off, I have noticed the ph has droped in the run off to 5.8, so I think the soil is holding feed.
> 
> ...


Thanks WW.
All sounds good mate.
That pots probably around 30L, looks a lot smaller in the pics, so if your only getting 100ml run off, that's fine. She'd be getting plenty of tucker.
Buds are looking great.
Should turn out to be quite a potent smoke.
May I ask what method you use to determine chop time?


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 23, 2009)

looks lovely..i bet your dying to tuck into it


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for rep DWR will be watching your girls.

Don so long as it beats street weed quality, which is not hard in uk,  I dont mind how much it ways, It is looking like a good crop.

May I ask what method you use to determine chop time? I do like to see a slight red blush under the mag, as for calendar its normally 10 weeks, 
but saying that TW is showing redish spots already!

Yes resistance is hard warkrimez.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 23, 2009)

subscribed 

looking good

rep up !


----------



## beastinit702 (Mar 23, 2009)

Damn bro those nugs look frostier and frostier. Great job man!+rep


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Don so long as it beats street weed quality, which is not hard in uk,  I dont mind how much it ways, It is looking like a good crop.


dude you know its going to put any weed you could buy to shame!!! tastier than an evening with cheryl cole


----------



## smokeh (Mar 24, 2009)

very nice. i think u should sell me some when ur done. im close to wales


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 24, 2009)

lol,dude i think everbody in great britain is close to wales if thats whats waitin for ya at the end of the drive =)


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2009)

140 odd miles to welsh land for me so not that close lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 25, 2009)

*DAY 52*​ 

She has demolished all that food I gave her, I was shocked  how quickly she dryed out.
Iv given her 5 lits of ph water 6.8, run off 6.1.
Leaves are getting paler but buds are getting bigger.​ 
Top
Bottom bud​






All of her 
P.H of run off​






 
Top perspective​Setup







 
No ducting so no loss of extraction, I found bending ducting from the exhaust fan to the out let made it less efficient, making temps rise 10°. ​


----------



## DWR (Mar 25, 2009)

nice man, thats going to be some bomb ass strong weed


----------



## Mammath (Mar 25, 2009)

Very tasty looking buds wizz. Very tasty indeed.


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2009)

looking good welsh wizzcant wait to hear the harvest report lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2009)

picture perfect WW awesome dude


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 26, 2009)

Is it not trainwreck?...i might be stoned,looking good though =)


----------



## longlizard (Mar 26, 2009)

Excellent grow, beautiful flowers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Setup


yo Welsh Wizzard im intrigued by your fan/filter setup. i have mine inverted to the way yours is i.e. i have the fan sucking air in from inside the tent going through a ducting tube to outside the tent through the carbon filter, so its pulling air from the vents at the tent bottom.

im wondering is it better to reverse that and have it sucking air from the outside and pushing it through the filter into the tent?! or does it make a difference if its cycling air in and out?!?! i might ask this as a thread on its own. any advice ?

any pics of the AI going?


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 26, 2009)

The fan is sucking air out of the tent through the filter first as Iv said no ducting required, and bottom vent open letting freash air in and a fan circulating the cool air inside the tent, I have a window in the room open 24hr.
The ai is a friends grow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2009)

lol gotcha! mines the same way but the filters outside the tent. think ill do away with my ducting too when i move crib. does your fan make much noise ww? mine makes a kanny humming noise, im thinking of packing a box with some cotton wool and surrounding it to try n dampen the thing.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 26, 2009)

I took mine apart and insulated the motor, also rewired it so it was'nt running flat out, the filter sat on the fan also cut some of the nosie out.
Both the wife and I sleep fine with it all on at night.


----------



## growforgood904 (Mar 26, 2009)

hey WW i like the set up.. u think i will need carbon filter for small grow. lets say 6 to 10 plants? and if so about how far into the grow?


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 26, 2009)

I love the smell, if it was'nt for police sniffer dogs and nosey neighbours I would'nt bother with it.
As for when to use all of the flowering period, you dont want to be setting up filter in the middle of your flowering, thats just asking for an accident to happen.
My haze I grew last year had a very strong smell at the start of vegging, supper nice smoke too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I took mine apart and insulated the motor, also rewired it so it was'nt running flat out, the filter sat on the fan also cut some of the nosie out.
> Both the wife and I sleep fine with it all on at night.



ive read a thread on here somewhere about reducing the speed of the fan, but my temps are usually that high i dunno if it would be a good idea?! did you need a separate bit of kit to slow the motor? im fairly innept with electronics, dont want to knack the thing

shmooooke


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 27, 2009)

I would set it up with no ducting first to see if you get a temp reduction,and fit filter direct to fan.
The easiest way is to fit a variable resister,(volume switch) so long as it is rated the same as the fan.
If your not sure what your doing leave it alone,or play around with an old fan you dont mind throwing away.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2009)

good advice WW i might see if i get a small 6 inch fan and transfer the resister so it has 2 speeds and if itll fit in the casing! cheers man


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 29, 2009)

ur girl is looking mighty fine welsh wizz. (pat on the bk)


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 1, 2009)

*Day 60 of flower*​ 

Had last feed on sunday, will only water from now till harvest.​ 
Pics are from sunday too would have posted earlier but my rooter stopped working, Iv had to bum one off my mate.​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2009)

lookin great WW! frosty!! most of the hairs are looking turned ? how long you think youll flush for? do you use a clearing solution?


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## growforgood904 (Apr 1, 2009)

***Check out my new thread!! need input!!! you choose my next seed order!!***


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot!!!...nearly time wizz


----------



## Mammath (Apr 1, 2009)

Looking great WW. That is going to be such a good smoke.
Well done for taking her full term.


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 1, 2009)

My plan is to water as norm on next watering with just 100ml of runoff.
Let her dry out then flush with ph 7 water untill runoff ph comes close to 7.
Leave her untill soil is bone dry then cut, so about 11 to 14 days depends on how quickly she uses up the water.

Clearing solution? What like Demestos lmao. There shouldent be any feed left in the soil doing it this way, never had a harsh smoke from last grow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> My plan is to water as norm on next watering with just 100ml of runoff.
> Let her dry out then flush with ph 7 water untill runoff ph comes close to 7.
> Leave her untill soil is bone dry then cut, so about 11 to 14 days depends on how quickly she uses up the water.
> 
> Clearing solution? What like Demestos lmao. There shouldent be any feed left in the soil doing it this way, never had a harsh smoke from last grow.


dude your really on top of your game i never pay that much attention to run off ph or amount i just flush it for a about 5 days alternating water and final phase ( advanced nutes bit like mr muscle drain unblocker for plant steriod abuse lol) n mine never tastes chemically. but im guessing as with all things dope growing the more effort you put in the greater reward. i think ill get a proper ph pen and start payin attention

good tip about letting the soil go bone dry i bet the plant really sucks the last life out of the leaves and all its sugar n starch. top tip!


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 2, 2009)

Im not too keen on advanced nutes and such, I saw the other day that THS & HS were found in Cannabis "erectogenic" chemicals / Viagra.
Why would some one add these chemicals knowingly, or were they in a product they used not knowing?
I like to keep it pretty much simple, the grow is for me only so huge yealds Im not looking for just good tasting buzzy weed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2009)

Forgive my ignorance but what does THS and HS mean?? im gonna have to look into this. does that mean my dope could give you a boner? 

its probably just that the same group of chemicals have similar breakdowns. 

im thinking seriously about going organic and coco ive been watchingloads a vids about coco and compost teas n the results blow the non bio steriods away

im after good yeilds for the commercial aspect but id deffo go with smaller yeilds if the end product was better, im all about positioning myself as #1 when ive perfected the craft ill retire to just groing my own and some fuckin enormous leeks or somethin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2009)

I think its a load of bollocks man seriously i do think criminal gangs would spray silicone or add water and flour to their dope to increase weight i dont think they would pay extra money to contaminate the dope with something that wouldnt give you a hard on lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 2, 2009)

HS=Homosildenafil
HTS=thiohomosildenafil
Yes mate smoke the weed sit there with a boner lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2009)

i can see the market change already my customers gf's n wives will go from 'you spend far too much money on that stinking weed' to 'go on here's £20 ill see you in the bedroom' lmao


----------



## dsn (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh, mighty god, pass me a dubplate. 

Man, looks really great! Good buds, good buds.


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 5, 2009)

Just the flush and dry out untill harvest left, she looks ready.


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 5, 2009)

looks nice wizzz,good job


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2009)

looking great welshy, how long till she meets uncle chop chop? I got at least 3-4 weeks till my next chop lol.


----------



## chronicj69 (Apr 5, 2009)

nice grow man.


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote :mr west
looking great welshy, how long till she meets uncle chop chop? I got at least 3-4 weeks till my next chop lol.
__________________


About 7/10 days mate, depends on how long she takes to dry out after flushing 12 gallons of water through her soil.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 5, 2009)

man looking fantastic, the calyxes on twreck are crazy


----------



## smokeh (Apr 7, 2009)

nice! good job m8


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 7, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Just the flush and dry out untill harvest left, she looks ready.


 Just to get some pics on page.


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2009)

looking good my friend, how much do u guestimate the final dry weight will be in ur vast experience?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2009)

she looks awesome dude, that's gonna be primo smoke!


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 7, 2009)

Are you taking the piss mr west,




*vast experience




*

No more than you sir.






Its got dense fat nugs  should last a good 10 weeks at least.

*primo smoke!* If it smokes as good as it smells & looks then there will be one happy/stoned welsh man over here.


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2009)

well u know how rubbish i am at guessing weight lmao, even wen i try and be consevative i always get it wrong lol. I know its pimo shmoke as my mate has not long agao finished a run from a couple of my clones from wen i grew it a while ago. Wen left to dry nice its a heavey stoney stone with a peppery tatse.


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 7, 2009)

I would say each lower top 1oz each wet, and the main top 6× that wet.
Not long to go now run off ph is at 7, so I will leave her to dry out then chopperty chop chop.. 
5/7 days hanging (can smoke at this point) hopefully
5/7 days in paper mushroom bag
Then into sealed smelly proof bags, and smoke as I wish I do find it gets better with age lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2009)

Like a fine wine, curing gives it charecter and body lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I would say each lower top 1oz each wet, and the main top 6× that wet.
> Not long to go now run off ph is at 7, so I will leave her to dry out then chopperty chop chop..
> 5/7 days hanging (can smoke at this point) hopefully
> 5/7 days in paper mushroom bag
> Then into sealed smelly proof bags, and smoke as I wish I do find it gets better with age lol.



it makes such a difference to the overall taste of the gear leaving it to dry and cure its like two different weeds smoking just dry to actually dry lol i recently decided that i wasnt going to sell mine till it was actually ready no cutting corners no damp weed. people were a bit cheesed off havin to wait an extra week or two but were much happier in the end.


----------



## Mammath (Apr 7, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Just the flush and dry out untill harvest left, she looks ready.


Lets get some pics on the page 
Nice job mate. Quality smoke coming your way.


----------



## Allday06 (Apr 8, 2009)

Damn welsh that plant is hella hyphy. Lovin' that shit, my wreck just got done hanging now but looks nothing like yours lol. Mine were a lot smaller but I tell you those buds felt like rocks they were so dense lol. One Love


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 9, 2009)

Damn,good job welshy...Looks like some tasty buds you got to smoke there.


----------



## Mammath (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Welshy!
 
Where's those pics of that drying TW?

I've just cleaned my pipe and I'm lookin for some wreck of a smoke to pack it with. 

Or are you just to darned stoned from smoking the dry popcorns to post?...  lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah i was wondering where he was lol ...... too baked to work the camera??


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry people.

My camera was broken.
I forgot my camera
I lost my camera.
Iv been so busy Iv had no time.
My pc went bonkers.
I been total stoned.
Take your pick 


Cut & Drying, stone is nice a very heavy body buzz even at this early stage, been drying for a week tastes like how it smells and boy dose it *stink *.


Present weight 70 grams
Iv put it into a bag for pick as paper bags just dont cut it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> My camera was broken.
> I forgot my camera
> I lost my camera.
> Iv been so busy Iv had no time.
> ...


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 16, 2009)

Some pics of my mates Afghan at 10 weeks we think she has forgot to finish.


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2009)

That sounds like an excuse Fyfe would make lol. Lovely looking nugs ww mate splendid.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2009)

christ thats some cola... looks like she could go another couple of weeks easy


----------



## Mammath (Apr 16, 2009)

Well done Welshy. Lovely looking bag of prime bud. Enjoy mate.


----------



## growforgood904 (Apr 16, 2009)

DAmn mister welsh thoughs are some mighty fine kind nugs u have! And looks like some more killa on the way!!!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 16, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Sorry people.
> 
> My camera was broken.
> I forgot my camera
> ...


mmmm yum yum grats on your beautiful harvest 
trainwreck is definitely a strain I'm interested in the future.

+rep

edit: well shit i can +rep for a bit ;d


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 16, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Sorry people.
> 
> My camera was broken.
> I forgot my camera
> ...


Haha...just dropped by to say good job wizz,looks nice mate


----------



## smokeh (Apr 17, 2009)

very nice harvest. around 3 oz is good for dried weight. what nutes did u use?

what does it taste like? anything in particular? any flavour like orange or mango or somethin like that?


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 19, 2009)

smokeh said:


> very nice harvest. around 3 oz is good for dried weight. what nutes did u use?
> 
> what does it taste like? anything in particular? any flavour like orange or mango or somethin like that?


Im not sure of taste as I use blueberry flavour papers.

The feed I use chempak & canna as in pics


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 19, 2009)

hey what up welsh, i just read through the entire journal, nice grow...that wreck looks super dank, i'm drooling...i do hate that you're putting those primo nugs into plastic bags!! where's you're curing jars?? their alot better and take off less trichomes from that superb bud you've grown! check my current grow out, the link is in my sig, it's starting to get pretty good...peace brotha

gkn


----------



## DodgeDread (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice one on your grow dude +rep. was it just the 1 wreck you had? I have about 2 weeks left for mine. getting impatient now, i really need a smoke lol


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 19, 2009)

lol,same here!...im in week 7 of flower and im itching to lick the leaves haha,got some new pics up welshy


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2009)

so welshy this aint it is it, I mean theres more plants to come yeah?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2009)

alreeet WW hows tricks man?! so now youve got a space in your grow area what's going in next???


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 27, 2009)

2 Exodus Cheese clones mate, 1 fim & bent all ways lol the other I will lolly pop & use the cuttings for more clones.
Still vegging at the mo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2009)

mmmmm i cant wait till i've got a cheese bush like those!


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2009)

Cheese rocks, 2 and half weeks till i can cut my next cheese and i got 3 cheese in veg lol woo hoo. Your girls look good welshy


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 30, 2009)

E cheese pics for today.

1






My attempt at fim looks like Iv got 4 tops.






2


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2009)

horny looking gals u got therethat first ones bit like the one i posted in my cheese thread but with out the buds lol mine is hanging over the sides of the pot now with the weight of the buds. GET IN LOL


----------



## growforgood904 (Apr 30, 2009)

WW those look like they are gonna be super cheesy!!!! in the best way possble!!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 30, 2009)

mmm those are lookin very cheesy man. cheetos cheesy.

i gotta get me some string too, LST is where it's @.


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2009)

Haha My cheesedar was spot on this afternoon, I went round my mates house just as he was weighing up half of his first cheese crop at 66 days, its been hanging all week. So i had to stay for a coffee or two lol.


----------



## Mammath (Apr 30, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> 2 Exodus Cheese clones mate, 1 fim & bent all ways lol the other I will lolly pop & use the cuttings for more clones.
> Still vegging at the mo.


Bumping these mate.
They look great. Picture of health.
Beautiful colour. Well done.
This echeese is a viney looking bugger isn't it.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 1, 2009)

looking gud there hunni. hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmm cheese. it will pin ya to the couch well it did that to me.


----------



## welsh wizz (May 13, 2009)

So here are the girly Es today, plus bonus pic of cheese in & out of flowering week 15? Just waiting for the amber light.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2009)

man the e cheese is one of the strangest plants I've seen mines growing at right angles. yours is lookin great !!


----------



## welsh wizz (May 13, 2009)

The branches drop to the floor heavy bud for a small plant, the first plant I tend to scrog, the second veg out till its too big for veg room, just hope we have a good summer and she can go outside after taking some clones.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2009)

man i bet she'll go wild outdoors! im not really bothered about the yield i just cant wait to smoke some real good grass.


----------



## welsh wizz (May 21, 2009)

Hi all 















Clone 2 is not well so no pics this time Iv potted her up.


Flowering E cheese not sure at what date its at but the tetra are starting to amber, just finnishing off flush flush.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2009)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLY SH!T dude awesome just awesome. + rep and some 

how many weeks flower for that baby!


----------



## welsh wizz (May 21, 2009)

Its into its 11th week of flowering I never messed this one about just under fed wont happen again now Iv got a tds meter.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2009)

and thats underfed i cant wait to see what its like when you up the ante. what do you use nutewise man? im looking at something new to boost was tossing up between dutch hydro superbud and atami bloombastic

how do you know what your top end is with the ppm? apart from the obvious burn


----------



## welsh wizz (May 21, 2009)

Iv read on here to start at 500ppm for first feed then build up by adding 250ppm more each time you feed, untill you hit 1500ppm max and two waterings between each feed a must, so thats my plan for these girls in veg at the mo.


I use a general plant food 15/15/30 and pk 13/14 I have been looking at getting feeds aimed at the old weed and they aren't cheep when you have a tight budget.


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive just cum


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2009)

i was talkin to the missus about the tds meter n she was like well what do you need that for you can work it out from what it says on the back of the bottles?!?!? i was like errrr right...

id love to know what ppm my feed at 8 wks is like?! think ill buy myself a ph tester pen when i shift to coco.

when you say feeds aimed at the old weed what do you mean like old strains? or oldskool plant food?


----------



## welsh wizz (May 21, 2009)

Its fine to go off the packaging on recomended strenth but Iv found its not accurate.
e.g. pk say no more than 2ml per lit but that comes out at 700ppm with my water.

No the hydro feeds that can be used with soil.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2009)

yeah i found the same ive been pumping nearly double the recommended dose for my biobizz veg n bloom but using the recommended dose with the hammerhead and overdrive, im curious now i bet im underfeeding too. ive not seen any sign of any fert burn as yet.

ah i see what ya mean yeah the hydro feeds are top dollar like and for the 10-20% difference in what you'd see between using the likes of overdrive and the canna pk i dont think the price tags worth it.


----------



## GrimReefa (May 23, 2009)

loooking good man, i got some new plants on the go just waiting for some money to grab the ret of the operation, im unable to messure PH, which is affecting the plants, i can see itm but there growing really nice right now, ill get some pics up sooon, take it easyy


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2009)

so now i got a tds meter have i got to buy some calibration solution to calibrate?


----------



## Mammath (May 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> so now i got a tds meter have i got to buy some calibration solution to calibrate?


Your meter will come pre calibrated, but it is always a good idea to have some 1200ppm calibration solution, which you can use every few weeks, to keep your shit tight.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 4, 2009)

Still in veg E cheese clones. 

Number 1













Number 2














Echeese curing in the jars.







1 week hanging just over 1 week in the jar and it tastes almost creamy and the stone lasts for hours head and body *nice*!


----------



## warkrimez (Jun 4, 2009)

damn it looks nice in the jars....good job whizz


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 4, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Still in veg E cheese clones.
> 
> Number 1
> 
> ...





warkrimez said:


> damn it looks nice in the jars....good job whizz


Thank you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2009)

dude thems some jars of joy right there looks like about 3-4 oz aye? has a strange blue tinge to it or is it me peepers?


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 4, 2009)

Blue I cant see any blue?
There is a little purps on the leaves.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2009)

man it must just be my eyes but when ilook at them jars i see predominant green n blue?!?!?


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2009)

IM loving the back ground to the jars ww mate, you must be a happy man with all that cheese, bet its stinkin nice.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 4, 2009)

Some close up shots.


The lighter is purple ribben blue clip green ganja?







Out side in the sun shot.







Dose it look blue now?

When I open the jar man it knocks me out I think the street can smell it lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2009)

lol k green orange and a hint of purple ahahahah looks crystally as fook WW nice job man


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 4, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Some close up shots.
> 
> 
> The lighter is purple ribben blue clip green ganja?
> ...


drool.

drool again.

Fuck I need me some cheese.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 4, 2009)

looking realli gud welshy


----------



## Kincaid (Jun 4, 2009)

looks real nice hows the taste ?


----------



## GrimReefa (Jun 5, 2009)

those leaves look like the one sof my plant, in the second set of pics hehe, cheeeese


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 6, 2009)

I forgot to pot it up and the leaves started to yellow and look sad then gave it a bit to much feed to start and burnt it a little, she is having 1 watering left till almost dry then a feed at 600ppm with N8/P7/K5.
They are in a tempory veg room at the mo.








My temps are fine as the Envirolite 125w cfl don't get hot.


----------



## Kincaid (Jun 6, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I forgot to pot it up and the leaves started to yellow and look sad then gave it a bit to much feed to start and burnt it a little, she is having 1 watering left till almost dry then a feed at 600ppm with N8/P7/K5.
> They are in a tempory veg room at the mo.
> 
> 
> ...


hope they get health for ya welsh wizz best of luck


----------



## rasclot (Jun 17, 2009)

hey welsh just come across this thread lookin good bruvoutras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2009)

surprised it aint been invaded by the fatty bumbums yet.....


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> surprised it aint been invaded by the fatty bumbums yet.....








wot


----------



## b00linib (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey welsh jus seen this thread will be goin over it at some point, trainwreck is my next grow i also got the mix seeds from ghc,, im on my cheese plant coming up 4 week into flower, her last week of flower ill be germming trainwreck seed,, loooking good,


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 19, 2009)

I like them more like this boys.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks Welsy, that's a relief mate


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> wot


but u do like doughnuts though dont ya?


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> but u do like doughnuts though dont ya?


No mate gone right off them dont know why?

If a woman can sit with her legs open and you cant see the grass then Im not down for a mowing.


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2009)

OHHHH u wanna see grass between the legs?


----------



## Kincaid (Jun 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> OHHHH u wanna see grass between the legs?


i would hit it


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 21, 2009)

Kincaid said:


> i would hit it


Let's hope you would..


----------



## closetkiller (Jul 1, 2009)

nice looking plants. going to germ a couple of TW female seeds from greenhouse. hoping they look like yours


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 4, 2009)

Kincaid said:


> i would hit it


wouldnt we all lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 8, 2009)

*If your brain works normally this is neat. *
*This is another example of an amazing illusion!!! *

*If your eyes follow the movement of the rotating pink dot, the dots will remain only one color, pink. *














*However if you stare at the black '**+' in the centre, the moving dot turns to green.*
*Now, concentrate on the black ' + ' in the centre of the picture. After a short period, all the pink dots will slowly disappear, and you will only see only a single green dot rotating. *


*There really is no green dot, and the pink ones really don't disappear. This should be proof enough, we don't always see what we think we see . *


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

thats frickin kool WW


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

Any juicy ppics of the cheese wizz mate? im havin withdrawals


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 8, 2009)

Its there 3rd night in the tent and it night time for them but for you I will go and take a quick picor two.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok here we go looking well sad  fast asleep lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

nice but please dont disturb their sleep, I can wait lol. So is it still stormy over ur end? I love a good storm.


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

Doh too late lol. Theey look all sleepy


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok some more pics 2 weeks into flower feeding at 1000ppm every 3rd watering just giving them 1l just means watering every other day instead of weekly a better balance i think? only worry is salt build up around the roots? and me attacking the leaves.
Number 1 was going to scrog?






Number 2.













And finally the clones I took a week ago.






Time for a nice fat spliff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

lookin great ww man its such a viney plant ive not seen one like it?! youve vegged a good while i guess? yours look about a week behind mine.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 21, 2009)

Is that Echeese?


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2009)

Dem cheeses grow line vines, recon scrog would give u better buds than having to tie each branch up individualy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2009)

i might just have an experiment with a couple get some of these *http://tinyurl.com/ltllq3*


----------



## Mammath (Jul 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> Dem cheeses grow line vines, recon scrog would give u better buds than having to tie each branch up individualy.


Yeah I agree.. scrog that lanky dame.
She's set for it!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 22, 2009)

I used pea netting to stretch across the tent and that worked a treat and its only about 3 notes.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin great ww man its such a viney plant ive not seen one like it?! youve vegged a good while i guess? yours look about a week behind mine.


Yes mate go back to page 27 27th of april yes thats the same plants.



oscaroscar said:


> Is that Echeese?


Yes it is.



mr west said:


> Dem cheeses grow line vines, recon scrog would give u better buds than having to tie each branch up individualy.


I saw that on the first cheese I flowered heavy buds for a small plant!!!!!! The fk up was a temporary veg room poor venting no fan and mites that wouldnt die from poison the preds worked a treat and a bit of overzellous vacumeing. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i might just have an experiment with a couple get some of these *http://tinyurl.com/ltllq3*


£20 for that I wouldnt waste my money on that mate.



Mammath said:


> Yeah I agree.. scrog that lanky dame.
> She's set for it!


Yes she is set for it all in the training.



oscaroscar said:


> I used pea netting to stretch across the tent and that worked a treat and its only about 3 notes.


LOL yes its what I got £1.99 and way too much for my needs.


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2009)

my mate keeps tellin me to do a scrog with the cheese, its really temptin. I guess to slip it in with the rest of my tent ill have to build a frame of some sort lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi mr west shame we couldnt make the jam Kid was teething back teeth poor thing.

Im just going to zip tie/plastic cable tie the pea net to the tent poles thread the plant through the net I will post some pics when Iv done it.

You need to do a sea of scrog with all the plants youv got going lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah but it would fuck up the perpetual harvest thing lol
maybe i shoul stop putting plants in and do a grow all of the same age but i havent got much veg space, mostly took up by my mums cheese and psychosis monster they are lol and im too lazy to take more clone s off it lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2009)

it rained the most of sunday at the bugjam mate u didnt miss much lol, appart from me with my eyes hanging out lol gagging for a fat cheesey joint lol, was thin on the ground by sunday lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 22, 2009)

Thin on the ground I know the feeling!! 

I dont keep a mum just take cuttings of the ones going into flower with the cheese,
2 at a time for the mo has worked well so far.


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah two or three at a time is good to grow along with everything else, they can prop the cheese up a bit lol.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 23, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Ok some more pics 2 weeks into flower feeding at 1000ppm every 3rd watering just giving them 1l just means watering every other day instead of weekly a better balance i think? only worry is salt build up around the roots? and me attacking the leaves.
> Number 1 was going to scrog?
> 
> 
> ...


Hey wizz, the thing with this plant is she's almost scroged herself.
lol I know that's not a word but like you say... just some LST which is what sgrogging is... will suit her.
Flatten the viney lanky dame out, and turn your lights.
Should end up with nice 'bed' of echeese 
That UK chesse pheno can't support her own buds any way, so may as well help her out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

mornin gents! yeah i wasn't going to buy that particular item i think you can get same in wilko's n bnq for a few bar.

i started thinking like westy about doing part scrog n the implication it might have however im thinking i coupld get away with doing half tent scrog and half free as the two mums will be done in 6 weeks whereas the clones going in will be 9-10 i guess. i could quite easy pea net half the tent and then when the mothers come out its in with the querkle! 

good idea fellas! ( hangover stoned this morning ) wibbley work


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2009)

Don hungover, I dont belive it lol, I is bit foggy this morning too lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

not really hungover just stoned from last night lol n a bit spacey from the sniff


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2009)

Im mundo stoned now thanks Don.


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 4, 2009)

4 Weeks into flower.












sorry pics arnt the best 
My babies.


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2009)

how ya getting on with the netting as suport? Ive not got a cheese in flower yet im gonna put my 3 foot cheese mum into flower this week lol, there will be shedloads of puppet strings im thinking for me.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>echeese


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 4, 2009)

The net is cool mate saves me the shedloads of puppet strings lol.
Smoked some ai last night thats been curing for a few months very tripy stuff!!
My poor mate was wazzered by the end of the night.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

oi oi welshy boy! looking good man, what's your baby seedling?


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 4, 2009)

Strawbury Haze from Greenhouse.have you not seen my last flick up https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/124733-ooops.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

dude i totally had no idea you even had another thread going, am there!


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 7, 2009)

Fed them both last night 1000ppm 2ml Miracle Grow 2ml Canna P/K to 2 pints of water each.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2009)

coming on a treat WW i made the mistake of leaving the lower branches on mine, wish id chopped em off now, hindsights a bitch....

your stems are looking real thick n healthy. was meaning to ask how much you yielded roughly?


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 7, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> coming on a treat WW i made the mistake of leaving the lower branches on mine, wish id chopped em off now, hindsights a bitch....
> 
> your stems are looking real thick n healthy. was meaning to ask how much you yielded roughly?


I dont know mate it was loads for 2 plants filled two big 2100ml jars.
Iv got about 1/2 a jar left.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2009)

2 x 2 litre jars eh good work fella!


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2009)

Welshy is a cheese O'file lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 7, 2009)

looking gud there welshy


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Welshy is a cheese O'file lol


I like that mate better than being a sheep ofile ....


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2009)

Gotta love the welsh dragons in all their fluffyness lol


----------



## Mammath (Aug 11, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Fed them both last night 1000ppm 2ml Miracle Grow 2ml Canna P/K to 2 pints of water each.


I really like what you've done here Welshy.
That's the shit! 
Opening all that branching out has increased your yield and quality dramatically.
What your doing is the perfect way of treating that lanky dame you fellaz know as the 'real cheese'.
Love the net 
Good work mate.


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 29, 2009)

So here we are 8 weeks in and looking sht.
Not good to have temps at 100f.





Cool tube is in and temp are at 80f.


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2009)

how long they been in 12?


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 29, 2009)

*8 Weeks *lmfao!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2009)

OH!
FUCK!!!




​


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> OH!
> 
> FUCK!!!
> 
> ...


You dam right there sir lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 29, 2009)

Fuck me, the heat has done you no favours, the cooltube should bring it all back in line. good luck man


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks osca the worst of it is Im out of smoke and Im not paying £20 for a wet gram from the street wankers.
Just Stella for me


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 29, 2009)

You'd be better off smoking leaves lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2009)

am pleased its not just me that knows how to make a cheese toasty...

heats a bitch man it thirded my output last month


----------



## Mammath (Aug 31, 2009)

Shit... you fellaz wouldn't know heat if it came up and bit ya! lol

Lovely work with the vented tube Welshy.
Where's it exhausting too?
What other form of extraction do you have for your plot?
Are you circulating some air too?

When it gets hot over there... let me know lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 31, 2009)

mr west said:


>


Real men can handle there 18 units a night with out bashing some poor innocent.




You coming picking? my mate is itching to go.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> am pleased its not just me that knows how to make a cheese toasty...
> 
> heats a bitch man it thirded my output last month


I was lucky that the plants did'nt fry just stopped growing!
Thats the problem when smoking cheese I get laxy daisy and dont pay attention to my plants.Slap my wrist lol.



Mammath said:


> Shit... you fellaz wouldn't know heat if it came up and bit ya! lol
> 
> Lovely work with the vented tube Welshy.
> Where's it exhausting too?
> ...


Iv got a fan with carbon filter extracting, a fan on the outside of the tent by the open window blowing into the bottom vent, a smallish fan lol ciculating air around the tent and now the tube which vents into the house pulling in from outside, temps in the tent are now cool!!!

18 degree Celsius = 64.4 degree Fahrenheit is hot for us eskimos 20 we start to burn lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

You coming picking? Yeah my m8 says hes up for it, is it and early o'clock in the morning thing?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 1, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Iv got a fan with carbon filter extracting, a fan on the outside of the tent by the open window blowing into the bottom vent, a smallish fan lol ciculating air around the tent and now the tube which vents into the house pulling in from outside, temps in the tent are now cool!!!
> 
> 18 degree Celsius = 64.4 degree Fahrenheit is hot for us eskimos 20 we start to burn lol.


Sounds like you got your air well sorted mate. Good work.
Things should start to pick up now.
Keep us updated.

lol... try 35 - 46C for a few months a year, it's a bitch.
It's the 33C nights though that kill ya....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2009)

hahahah 18 units a night lol i think i've come close to treble figures this weekend, no hint of even a raised voice... mind you could have knocked me down with a feather tbh...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Sounds like you got your air well sorted mate. Good work.
> Things should start to pick up now.
> Keep us updated.
> 
> ...



sounds like hell  its officially autumn in the uk now mam the weather has turned. its going to be wet and windy for the foreseeable next 11 months till we have a crop ruining heatwave for a week next august......


----------



## Mammath (Sep 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds like hell  its officially autumn in the uk now mam the weather has turned. its going to be wet and windy for the foreseeable next 11 months till we have a crop ruining heatwave for a week next august......


Yeah I aint looking forward to our summer.
Where I work we see temps of 50C+ constantly inside the factory during those months.
It's not unusual to drink 4L+ of water a day and only take one piss, the rest gets sweated out lol.
Officially spring here now which is my favourite time of year.
Mid to high 20C's during the day and low teens at night


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 1, 2009)

Fuck me that heat sounds unbearable Mam, our summer lasts a few hours if we are lucky. It did last long enough to win the ashes this year though lol. Lizzie Birdsworth, Bea Smith, bouncer, dame Edna, The Wiggles, your boys took a...... you know the rest. Sorry Mam, Thats the last time i promise lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2009)

Mam will be ruthless as the aussie team will be when the 1 dayers kick off oscar...

50c is not for working in mam jesus christ 50C it wasnt that hot in the sahara in middle august


----------



## Mammath (Sep 2, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Fuck me that heat sounds unbearable Mam, our summer lasts a few hours if we are lucky. It did last long enough to win the ashes this year though lol. Lizzie Birdsworth, Bea Smith, bouncer, dame Edna, The Wiggles, your boys took a...... you know the rest. Sorry Mam, Thats the last time i promise lol


You promised last time.















Don Gin and Ton said:


> Mam will be ruthless as the aussie team will be when the 1 dayers kick off oscar...
> 
> 50c is not for working in mam jesus christ 50C it wasnt that hot in the sahara in middle august


He has no idea lol (rubs hands together).

Yeah 10 days of 55C last year was pretty nasty.
You wouldn't think there was much difference once you hit 45C, which I'm used to... but there is.
Especially doing physical work in those temps.
I can't tell you how good a few ice cold brews go down after a work day in the summer here 
That's why we drink our beers cold!

Hey Welshy are things pick'n up?
I hope excessive heat was the cause of your problems.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes they have improved shame its so late in there cycle the teches are now 100% milky.
Makes me ill if I drink warm beer


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 2, 2009)

If we are going to talk sport then its F1 I fall asleep to cricket


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2009)

fi was shit hot at weekend, shame both brits got smashed out in first 5 mins lol bloody nubis lol.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 2, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Yes they have improved shame its so late in there cycle the teches are now 100% milky.
> Makes me ill if I drink warm beer


Good to hear that things have improved.
Must be a little disappointing though that they still want to finish.
But that's growing mate. 
We've all been there, are there, or going to be there at some stage lol.
Summers a bitch for indoors!

I'm a MotoGP fella myself but I do love the go-karts too.
I'm sure I recorded the Belgium bash so I'll get back to ya on that one.
Work'n too damn much at the moment, takes me a couple of days to catch up on my sports


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 4, 2009)

9 weeks 
No amber tetra just milky under scope so Im still feeding and there has been growth but I wont get the yeald I wanted.

























my arsenal lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2009)

oh well at least ya gonna get something eh, beats buying it lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 4, 2009)

I wont buy it now westy Iv had my eyes opened with home grown, street skank £20 for wet 2 grams if your lucky and it just gives me a headache.


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, its great wen its working how u want it too lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 4, 2009)

It still looks pretty good to me


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 4, 2009)

Here two of the four phenos that came in a pack of GHS Trainwreck,I kept the first picture for my mother.It turns puple if if you let it go an extra two weeks.The third is a clone I just harvested. Tthe rest are the 40 Trainwreck clone grow thats in its 25th day of flowering.I let some of the seeds go 12 weeks, thats too long.My clones are ready in about 70 days and I just put new Hortulux eyes in yesterday so that should help speed these clones up


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 4, 2009)

Mr.Therapy Man said:


> Here two of the four phenos that came in a pack of GHS Trainwreck,I kept the first picture for my mother.It turns puple if if you let it go an extra two weeks.The third is a clone I just harvested. Tthe rest are the 40 Trainwreck clone grow thats in its 25th day of flowering.I let some of the seeds go 12 weeks, thats too long.My clones are ready in about 70 days and I just put new Hortulux eyes in yesterday so that should help speed these clones up


I did like the vigorous growth from Trainwreck but maybe I had a poor pheno as I found I became immune to the hit very quickly and once cured lost its taste. I will admit I didnt have a scope to check the color of the tetra.
Hortilux eyes aren't they stupid money $$$ £££ Im happy with sunmaster.

Clone exodus cheese is another thing no mater how much you smoke it still hits the spot BANG&SORTED well for me anyway this is one bad pheno.

I do like greenhouse strawbury haze for the taste & social buzz but she is so sensitive to feed even medium choices can be a problem


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2009)

not to mention the extra weeks to grow sh too


----------



## Mammath (Sep 5, 2009)

You still have some good nuggage there Welshy so that's a good thing.
What's with the speck leaves, you got mites with all that heat

Bulb - Sylvania Super-Gro... there is no substitute 

Hey Mr Therapy, got a journal? If not, start one.
PM me a link, I want to check out ya work and those pheno's

My 2c.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 5, 2009)

Mammath said:


> You still have some good nuggage there Welshy so that's a good thing.
> What's with the speck leaves, you got mites with all that heat
> 
> Bulb - Sylvania Super-Gro... there is no substitute
> ...


Mites yes I thought I had rid of them but they came back when I flowered them even had preditor mites in with them I dont like to spray chem on the buds worried it will taint the taste.
Bloody things are driving me up the wall.lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 5, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Mites yes I thought I had rid of them but they came back when I flowered them even had preditor mites in with them I dont like to spray chem on the buds worried it will taint the taste.
> Bloody things are driving me up the wall.lol


Yeah I wouldn't spray buds with nothing.
You gonna have to ride this one out probably.
Those little fuckers will suck the life out ya grow though, and it shows.
You will need a massive pull down and 'mite killing carnage fest' during your approaching down time.
Those fuckers are hard to kill permanently but it can be done.


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2009)

we got winter coming now that will help, mites like it warm and humid. Ive not had a re-infestation for ages now id even go so far to say im clear of em for the min lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 5, 2009)

I've never had any probs with mites (so far, he crosses his fingers). I think they like Echeese coz i've noticed a few journals with that problem.


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2009)

its cuz the echeese gets passed round like a drunk whore, aint no condoms for plants lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 7, 2009)

They are a bloody nightmare I think Im on top of them while in veg put them to flower and they show there ugly faces fking mites Iv even stopped flowering bleached the tent and put it away.
Mr west did that bottle of unknown mite killer work for you the one with the cheese bloke on the bottle?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 7, 2009)

I think like Westy says your cold arse winter will stop them in there tracks.
You still need to pull down to kill the eggs though.
Those fuckers are like cockroaches, nuclear holocaust survivors!
What ya plan of attack?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2009)

i'm now using the hot shot cancer strip! as i recently discovered i'm actually allergic to the fuckers. if i run my arms through the plants i can actually feel the things biting me then they raise up like nettle stings?!?!?! WTF

its war now. buzz off spray just angered them. but they've enraged me now and the last thing you want is an angry geordie bearing down at you...


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 7, 2009)

shit dude, bad luck with the mites. I've had mite problems this year too, roll on winter! But I also now treat with a Neem oil foilar spray up until the first few weeks of flowering, just for general pest control and the mites don't like it. I'd carefully remove those affected leaves though if I were you, try and stop them making their webs man. The little fuckers!!!! Looks like you'll pull some nice bud anyhow!


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 7, 2009)

Plan of attack Im running out of ideas preiditors didnt work bleach didnt work stuff I got of a farmer thats been banned didnt work whats next set the house on fire?lol

Bad news there don Im lucky when it comes to things that like to bite us I must taste bad even mosquitoes leave me alone the wife gets eaten alive.


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> They are a bloody nightmare I think Im on top of them while in veg put them to flower and they show there ugly faces fking mites Iv even stopped flowering bleached the tent and put it away.
> Mr west did that bottle of unknown mite killer work for you the one with the cheese bloke on the bottle?



Yep it worked really well, u want me to send u some?


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 7, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> *shit dude, bad luck with the mites. I've had mite problems this year too*, roll on winter! But *I also now treat with a Neem oil foilar spray up until the first few weeks of flowering*, just for general pest control and the mites don't like it.


 
The Borg can at times be difficult to control  resistance is futile. 
&#12288;
One of the best things someone can do, if they have access to them either locally one online, is to purchase Ladybugs and release them on their plants. 

Ladybugs are voracious feeders. They are like Great White Insects and they will wipe out the Borg and can be used at any time and any stage of growing.
 
&#12288;
We LOVE them at our nursery.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Plan of attack Im running out of ideas preiditors didnt work bleach didnt work stuff I got of a farmer thats been banned didnt work whats next set the house on fire?lol
> 
> Bad news there don Im lucky when it comes to things that like to bite us I must taste bad even mosquitoes leave me alone the wife gets eaten alive.


its apparently to do with blood pressure, so im told. ill let yiou know how i get on with the cancer strip thing


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 7, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> shit dude, bad luck with the mites. I've had mite problems this year too, roll on winter! But I also now treat with a Neem oil foilar spray up until the first few weeks of flowering, just for general pest control and the mites don't like it. I'd carefully remove those affected leaves though if I were you, try and stop them making their webs man. The little fuckers!!!! Looks like you'll pull some nice bud anyhow!


 
If I were to remove infected leaves there be none left 

Cant find any in the veg room just the flower Iv even given the house a good going over with bed lice spray.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> The Borg can at times be difficult to control  resistance is futile.
> &#12288;
> One of the best things someone can do, if they have access to them either locally one online, is to purchase Ladybugs and release them on their plants.
> 
> ...


If the hot shot thing doesnt work out im considering a shutdown and bleach


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> Yep it worked really well, u want me to send u some?


Yes please mate!!!



Brick Top said:


> The Borg can at times be difficult to control  resistance is futile.
> &#12288;
> One of the best things someone can do, if they have access to them either locally one online, is to purchase Ladybugs and release them on their plants.
> 
> ...


Wish I knew that Iv had loads of Ladybugs in the Graden out back I thought they just ate green and black fly dam I could have caught loads.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> If the hot shot thing doesnt work out im considering a shutdown and bleach


It means losing the exodus I cant do it.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 7, 2009)

this is also a good product for mites......

http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_3290.html

kinda pricey though, but it is effective.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_3290.html

£16 is ok if its as good as they say.
Have you tryed it?


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 7, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_3290.html
> 
> £16 is ok if its as good as they say.
> Have you tryed it?


yeah man. I used this in combination with natural predators a few days after treatment. I was 4 weeks into flower. I treated twice with spraysafe over 2 days, then released predators a couple of days later. Did the trick for me.

Spraysafe smells very Neem based, so since then I have been using just neem for preventative reasons as it's cheaper. But if I actually get mites again I will treat with Spraysafe and predators.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 7, 2009)

i hope i dont get mites, ive seen what they do to plants. dont effect the taste of the bud but not nice to look at weds everywhere. hope u get rid of them soon welshy


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 9, 2009)

Mr west






Got the stinky mite killer fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 9, 2009)

gud gud, that stuff will surly do the job (i hope)


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 9, 2009)

I hope i never get the fuckers, they seem to be a massive pain in the arse


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 9, 2009)

They sure are but I will win in the end!
Die you little plant suckers lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2009)

How did you get the little c#nts?


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 11, 2009)

Clone exchange I had to have the legendary Exodus cheese unfortunately it came with some unwanted friends my own fault I should have kept a close eye on the clones the chap who gave me the clones told me to check them as they might have mites but they had a good hold by that time.
Im just happy to have Exodus its such a great smoke taste and buzz. 
The pheno is solid you can mess it around even in flower and I cant force it to hermi.


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2009)

feel bad bout that lol, but hey.


----------



## GrimReefa (Sep 12, 2009)

how they doing now bro,, the plants looks exactly like my ones, except the mad stem arrangement, the leaf pattern and the odd curley leafs is a deffinite on mine must be the strain lol, , got no choice but natural predators really, anything else will cause mold probaly, i got some mites here n there, i inspect the ladie every day for hours, i spray the infected areas with pest off, i also have been blasting em every day 5 mins before lights out to try rid em, not seen many lately, none actually but ill still spray now and then, i also want to buy loads of lady bug and the other predator just to make sure , cant be arsed with mite late into flower ill go mad, abd im already 99% there so its not good lol, how u doing?


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 13, 2009)

One is chopped and drying nice smoke but poor yeild the other that I fimed & bent is still in flower letting all the techs turn amber just watering the scope makes it so easy to tell when its ready as for the mites there still there all plants in veg have been treated with this super stinky mite killer only one treatment needed is what it says on the bottle so fingers crossed


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2009)

lol, only bodies reemain after that one application lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 13, 2009)

total inalation, fink thats how ya spell it


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2009)

annihilation baby


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 17, 2009)

Greetings,
The first pic is the scrog cheese cut last night 74 days of flower







Next is the other plant 7 days hanging







30 grams about ½ of what I had off the last grow per plant they dont like temps in the 100s fahrenheit  cool tube has done the trick







So on to pastures new,
the cheese on the right is 2 weeks in flower on the left went in 5 days ago and at the back strawbury haze also 5 days







haze







I will have to move the light up tonight as she is stretching like crazzy







And the veg room 4 cheese 1 haze







haze at 9 days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2009)

christ its all go at WW HQ looks like your gonna be a happy man for some time to come!!! fancy a a go at the weed cigar?

temps shouldnt be a problem for a few months at least eh!


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 17, 2009)

I will let you smoke yours first you can let me know how it smokes plus I would need to get a HBO.

yer temps dont go above 77f now its going colder will have to shut the fan to the tube off lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2009)

hahaha yeah fair do man 

im still hitting 26.5 in my tent with ice bottles, but winters just round the corner...


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 17, 2009)

Thats ok about 79f Don its the 90 plus mark when they just stop growing lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2009)

you dont need to tell me chief im the king of burnt plants


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 17, 2009)

Thats being gready and having a 600 the 400 never burnt them just stopped them started to grow once I put the cool tube in just a shame I never picked up on it sooner they were still taking feed and water as normal.

I see you got one too close when you were away my strwb haze is almost touching the glass and haven't burnt but I can see stress on the top leaves.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2009)

aye singed the top of me querkle  thankfully me pal who knows his onions thought to move me filter across and pull the lamp up! 

shell pull through tho!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 17, 2009)

looking gud the welshy. looks like ur gunna b a cheese head for a while now


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 17, 2009)

Cant smoke too much I neglect my grow.
Just gave the tent a good clean and sprayed the super stinky mite killer in there 1hr before lights on dam its hard doing it in the dark.


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

its best doing jus b4 lights off then u can see wat ya dooing and they have 12 hrs to kill the spites


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

it'll work just as well tate way tho i think lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 17, 2009)

Trust me to do it backwards Im just going to cheak on them now.


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

lol. Have u seen an improvement in the ones ur sprayed already?


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 17, 2009)

They were ok to start with but you think they gone then its hello Im eating your plants, thanks, it was the two already in flower which had them bad but now there hanging or being smoked lol.
I tested the run off for the first time as Iv added no feed just water, that west soil is well hot over 2000ppm no wonder the haze burn't, this could be why the clones grow slow Im going to flush one of the clones and see if it makes an improvment.


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

I should coco mate.


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

you should coco lol, lets all coco..


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 17, 2009)

coco is awesome! I'm v impressed with the performance so far compared to soil.

but what's this 'super stinky spider mite killer' you talk of??


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

its some stuff that my hydro shop sells, theres not much info on the bottle, I think some guy makes it up and supplys my shop.
http://www.thegreenhouseffect.co.uk/


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.thegreenhouseffect.co.uk/spider-mite-control.html
could be this but i think u have to go in the shop and get it, the bottle i got didnt look like this one, similer but not the same lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> http://www.thegreenhouseffect.co.uk/spider-mite-control.html
> could be this but i think u have to go in the shop and get it, the bottle i got didnt look like this one, similer but not the same lol


cheers man. sounds like spraysafe, but a bit cheaper. That stuff stinks too, but there is no indication what the ingredients are, except the heavy smell of Neem when u open the bottle. I suspect it is just a Neem mix with some kind of surfacant added. I make my own version now, using pure Neem and a little ecover dish soap in water. No sign of mite damage yet! Fingers crossed.....I hope I got rid of the little f*ckers with my sauna style hot box. I ran my lights without ventilation for about 8 hours! Obvioulsy no plants in the room. The room reached nearly 60 deg C and I got the humidty up to 80-85% by spraying loads of water on the floor of my room. Apparently, these kind of temps and humidty will pop any spider mite eggs that are hibernating in your room!  

But this is only a viable option if you can clear your room of plants for a day or so.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 25, 2009)

Cheese at week 4 dam soil is too hot still havent fed and run off still over 2000ppm 







This cheese 2 weeks behind the other and not a happy bunny.







Haze had to tie her down now at 2 weeks.

















Veg room cheese doing very little above groung the haze is doing fine


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 25, 2009)

wow,,,that's hot man....what kind of soil is that!?

Love the look of that haze....that's gonna be a massive long cola!!


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 25, 2009)

The soil is west plus got 60l left to use Im thinking of flushing the soil before using it the haze is in a seedling soil the ppm is 1000 and lowering every watering.


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2009)

I used that compost for a littel wile. I much prefer coco now tho. I know its 3 times the price of compost but u cann re-use it lol. Right gonna go put a screw and a nail in my gals box lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

2000ppm yowzers WW your girls dont seem to be suffering too badly from it tho?! you got any flushing stuff ? final phase or owt?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

is westy DIYing or gettin Busy!?!?!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 25, 2009)

2000ppm sounds high but the TDS value of soil run-off is different to that of an inert medium.
They don't look too bad at all Welshy.
In fact, the look pretty good, other than a little over feeding clawing which is cool and minimal.
... and the veg girls look down right excellent.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 2000ppm yowzers WW your girls dont seem to be suffering too badly from it tho?! you got any flushing stuff ? final phase or owt?


No mate just water.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> is westy DIYing or gettin Busy!?!?!


Sorting out lgp I will leave you to interpret 



Mammath said:


> 2000ppm sounds high but the TDS value of soil run-off is different to that of an inert medium.
> They don't look too bad at all Welshy.
> In fact, the look pretty good, other than a little over feeding clawing which is cool and minimal.
> ... and the veg girls look down right excellent.


2000ppm is my meters limit so Im not sure how hi it is, Iv flushed 1 of the clones in veg till I get a reading of 600ppm so it should be interesting to see what difference it makes if any.
Over feeding claw great when I havent even fed them  Im thinking of giving it a flush till I get 1400ppm.


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2009)

Im hoping to do both today, one down one to go lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> Im hoping to do both today, one down one to go lol



u wish mr west lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 26, 2009)

All plants in the west plus soil have been flushed till run off is at 1200ppm in flower 600ppm in veg, the cheese at 4 weeks has orange/brown spots on 2 of its leaves I must have run 3.5gal/7l through the plants in flower.
The haze has bud production at a good rate for just less than 3 weeks not in west plus run off at 1140ppm with this seedling soil.


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2009)

i gota cheese with spots on it in veg its a bit of a head scratcher lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 26, 2009)

Sounds like you've done the right thing with the flushing Welshy.
Those numbers sound fine.
Orange brown spots (rust) usually means Calcium deficiency.
If it's only a couple of leaves I wouldn't worry just yet but some cal-mag will fix it anyway if need be.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 29, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Orange brown spots (rust) usually means Calcium deficiency.
> If it's only a couple of leaves I wouldn't worry just yet but some cal-mag will fix it anyway if need be.


Its getting worse but the soil is very wet from flushing not sure if I should give it a hit with some trace elements or let the soil dry first?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 29, 2009)

Best to let'em dry out.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 30, 2009)

Here she is looking sad.













Poor thing Im surpposed to be getting better at this growing lark not worse 

Haze looking good in different soil


----------



## Mammath (Sep 30, 2009)

That damage is 'burn' for your soil being too hot(over feeding), not a deficiency.
You already know this from your run-off so flushing was all to could do.
Other one looks good though mate.
You'll be in coco soon I'm sure.


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2009)

Mammath said:


> That damage is 'burn' for your soil being too hot(over feeding), not a deficiency.
> You already know this from your run-off so flushing was all to could do.
> Other one looks good though mate.
> You'll be in coco soon I'm sure.


its the only way to fly lol u should coco lol.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 30, 2009)

The thing about coco is it's an inert medium (nuteless).
All your feeding is liquid based and you can still over do it but one flush and it's over.
With soil you have very little control if your mix was a bit rich in the fert department.
Even flushing soil can release more ferts and work against you!
This isn't the case with your situation because your run-off tells you it worked.
You will adapt very well to coco.
Shit, look at Dons and Westys plants this get go! Coco makes life easy and can turn average growers like those guys  into excellent growers!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2009)

not even rising to the bait........ humpf


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 30, 2009)

I do like the results Iv seen with coco time for a change as I dont like to see the plants looking so *sad*.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not even rising to the bait........ humpf


haha, you know I'm only taking the piss and I love you guys, and your results. 

and Welshy I know it must be hard but they will come good.
MJ is the toughest plant, and can recover from just about anything


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2009)

cheers mamm mate, its all smoke and mirrors with me and having a half decent camera helps no end lol, oh and having supream genitics lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2009)

true dat westy true dat most of the hard work was done for us we just chucked the where with alls in to a pot and feed em haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2009)

WW your plants will pick up , don't be disheartened, at least you aint got mould!!!

i realised yesterday in my deep despair that life goes on. even if it all goes wrong n you have to scrap the lot. 3 months later it will all be fine. life about bumps in the road it just seems that some of them are like mount Everest...


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 30, 2009)

[youtube]1nfYcEwIXvg[/youtube]


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 30, 2009)

not quite right?


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2009)

yeah u gotta be philisophical bout all this. With out the bad we wouldnt appreciate the good, for instance I bet someones reading this saying to them self this guy cant spell and has no knowladge of grammer. So this is for the guy who gets joy out of others mistakes...........

now my paranoia has kicked in and i feel i should say this litel rant wasnot directed at any good spellers but all the quiet anal pricks lol.
Gosh im shtoned on my 1st spliff of the day.


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> [youtube]1nfYcEwIXvg[/youtube]


worked fine on my machine and TUNE!!!!!!kiss-ass


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2009)

ok it didnt work cuz of copyright, still a tune tho nice one wizz mate


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 30, 2009)

Whos, worried, about, spelling, so, long, as, we, get, the, jist!






Trust me to pick the copyright one lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2009)

word ! tune!!!

life too short to worry bout grama n spelin......


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 30, 2009)

Mammath said:


> and Welshy I know it must be hard but they will come good.
> MJ is the toughest plant, and can recover from just about anything


I hope so dented the last crop of cheese with heat, mites & now its soil, that Iv used before with no problems! Bring it on its a good way for me to learn, others too.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> WW your plants will pick up , don't be disheartened, at least you aint got mould!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Mould I could deal with I wouldnt be happy, but the air con has a dehumidifier setting, fert burn from the soil just dose my head in the thing is its time release so is it still releasing Iv only flushed out what was released.  Fat biff time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2009)

aint nothin cant be solved with a brew n a fat bifta eh!


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2009)

[youtube]/v/07qQoP-F1K0&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]
relax and chill time lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 30, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Mould I could deal with I wouldnt be happy, but the air con has a dehumidifier setting, fert burn from the soil just dose my head in the thing is its time release so is it still releasing Iv only flushed out what was released.  Fat biff time.


Oh, I didn't know it was time release.
Flushing time release soil can release more nutes because that's what it's designed to do every watering 

Better make that biff a fat one!

You could always transplant into a fresh batch of milder soil?
It can help give the roots a nicer place to grow.
They're only small so root mass wont be to big.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 30, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Oh, I didn't know it was time release.
> Flushing time release soil can release more nutes because that's what it's designed to do every watering
> 
> Better make that biff a fat one!
> ...


I not sure if its time release it dont say on bag just says it will feed for up to 6 weeks its been in that pot 4/5 weeks so hope its all out. Boy Im up


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 30, 2009)

Sheep pong never had that on the Atari. lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 30, 2009)

Veg room cheese clones are growing above ground in west soil thats been flushed they look fine. 

Fed the haze with hesi tnt organic feed 5ml per Lit comes out at 400 ppm very low haze seems to like it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2009)

look fine n dandy to me fella!. how olds the haze now?


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2009)

they look good ww


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> look fine n dandy to me fella!. how olds the haze now?


22 days old













You can just see the start of deficiency thats why I fed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2009)

she looks reeeeal puuurdy WW


----------



## rasclot (Sep 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> she looks reeeeal puuurdy WW


 yeah she looks good ww


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 30, 2009)

The clones and haze look nice and healthy. I've been using plagron batmix since i started growing and i've had no problems (yet). Its about 12 notes for a 50 litre bag. I think i'm gonna go coco for the cheeses coz i wanna get the best i can out of 'em


----------



## rasclot (Sep 30, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> The clones and haze look nice and healthy. I've been using plagron batmix since i started growing and i've had no problems (yet). Its about 12 notes for a 50 litre bag. I think i'm gonna go coco for the cheeses coz i wanna get the best i can out of 'em


 coco is the bollox oscar wen i was usin soil i had to water every other day sumtimes everyday with coco im waterin every3-4-5 days even after 5 days of not waterin they dont show n e sign of stress i love it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2009)

thats weird, ive been watering every day at the longest every other day but the coco would be really dry. then again tho my tent is hovering about 27-28c haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 30, 2009)

My tent gets kin hot too, i think its coz of the 600w


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2009)

100% thats what it is fella haha


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 1, 2009)

Im lucky to hit 80f with the 400w in a cool tube.
My mate runs a 250w with just 1 6" fan circulating all vents open and hits 88f grows 14" top colas Afghan.
Iv come to the conclusion you don't need a 600w in a 1m².
Is £15 the going rate for 50l bag of coco?


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2009)

wen i get mine i buy 3 bags for 30 quid. RRP in the shop is 11.00 for 50 ltrs.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> wen i get mine i buy 3 bags for 30 quid. RRP in the shop is 11.00 for 50 ltrs.


Is that Canna?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 1, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Is that Canna?



yes thats for coco


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Is that Canna?



Indeedy its canna coco pro+ could prolly get it cheaper if i asked for split bags lol but i dun wanna risk infection lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 2, 2009)

I will go coco once Iv used up all the soil I have, don't want bags of soil hanging around with no use.


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2009)

dig em into the garden lol. My mate chucks all his old compost in his garden and his gardens lovely lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 2, 2009)

Iv only grass no where to dump soil so I may as well use it lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 3, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Iv only grass no where to dump soil so I may as well use it lol


try an fob it off on someone lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 3, 2009)

I will just have to flush the soil a week before I want to use it.
Iv topped haze thats in veg first 1 Iv ever topped.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 3, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I will just have to flush the soil a week before I want to use it.
> Iv topped haze thats in veg first 1 Iv ever topped.


It does seem silly to throw away perfectly good soil.
Maybe try to tone the soil down with some vermiculite or something.

I think you'll like the way plants respond to topping Welshy.
Just apply some LST with it so those two new branches don't dominate.
They don't always ,but something to watch out for.
I think it's always a good idea to top or fim a sativa dom' like haze.
Get some pics up when ya can mate.


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2009)

I know wen i changed over i had an open bag of wests compost, it sat unused untill i was running out of my first bag of coco then i used it to bulk out a couple of pottings on and it was gone lol now theres no compost in my mix jus pure coco all the way lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 4, 2009)

Just apply some LST with it so those two new branches don't dominate.

I did fk up took the 1 node off with the steam oops. 







Chopped steam at the 5th node, Im going to lose the very bottom growth more chopping.













Somethink I haven't tryed growing the top I cut off, I think I will have to remove some more foliage.







Will try and get some pics of flowering plants later the flushing has shocked them poor cheeses.
Haze is looking cool though.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 4, 2009)

Other than chopping that node odff it looks good mate.
Those bottom branches have caught up to the top, perfect.
If the top node gets too high just tie it down a bit to keep the top as level as possible.
Nothing wrong with cloning the top you took, I've done it many times.
Take those big leaves off, like you said, and hey presto, another plant


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2009)

looks like everyones doing variations of fimmin lately Fuck i Burnt Them, fuck i chopped the .....

looks spot on tho fella the 5 nodes underneath should be some big colas!


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 5, 2009)

The flower room.

Haze now at 25 days 12/12


















Poor poor cheese.


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2009)

loving the haze layed down for a good show, what happend to the cheese?


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 5, 2009)

Thats what the hot soil did to the cheese mate, I flushed it out which shocked the plant just waiting for the recovery if it ever comes back.


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

oh fuck, westlands never did that to my cheese must of been a bad batch or somethijg


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 6, 2009)

Iv kept it in the house could it drying out a little before use cause this?
It was fine before repotting and putting to flower.
Its defo the soil haze burnt in it from a young age so i put that into seeling soil and thats looking fine.


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

so do u really wanna use the rest of ur soil? Id get soe coco and start again, u wont be unhappy with the relults mate. Have u got a hydro shop in wales?


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.canna-uk.com/user/dealersearch


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.hydrodragon.co.uk/

lmao who'd of thought it?


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> so do u really wanna use the rest of ur soil? Id get soe coco and start again, u wont be unhappy with the relults mate. Have u got a hydro shop in wales?


Not that I know of mate its a trip to Bristol Greenshorticulture dont mind the drive paying £5 odd for the Severn Bridge narks me.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> http://www.hydrodragon.co.uk/
> 
> lmao who'd of thought it?


Cool well done mate a trip to Cardiff it is 
Cant find any coco on their web site?


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

Id ring em up b4 u gop tho mate, dunt wanna wasted jurny


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 15, 2009)

I gave them a ring and yes they do canna coco pro £12.50 for a 50l bag going there saturday new pots, coco & feed.
Just hope I get good results, or Im sending the boys around to mr wests j/k love you really lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2009)

Im sure urll be sending the boys round to hoist me up on high and sing for he's a jolly good fellow wen u see the results u get


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 15, 2009)

Well that mite killer you sent me did the job, one bang and the mites are gone fkin great stuff




so if thats anythink to go by I will be very pleased indeed. 

New problem little gnats Iv put a fly paper in there already had a few so hope it wont be a problem for long its all bloody gravy.


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2009)

that gnat off stuff is sposed to be good for gnats, u water it into the medium and it disolves the larve or something. I knew ud like that stuff i sent its wiked aint it


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 16, 2009)

So the bloody gnats are laying their eggs in the soil are they




, a trip to the hydro shop today.
Oh yes that mite killer is the dogs *nuts* havent seen any mites in veg or flower room




except the odd dead ones.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

that the stuff with the funky lookin dude on the bottle?


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that the stuff with the funky lookin dude on the bottle?



Thats the one cheesey grin dude. Did u know u can get preditor thrips aswell?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

i don't need more bugs lol i've got a bloody colony of the buggers.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> http://www.hydrodragon.co.uk/
> 
> lmao who'd of thought it?


Top marks mate that store is the nuts




spent a few more quid in there than I for saw love it!!  New pots, hps bulb, canna coco pro plus, coco feed, got some stuff better than nat off they also sell that mite stuff you gave me, I was telling the guy about it and he said you mean this stuff.

Coco isnt like what I thought it would be its better.

They recomend as a very good soil Plagron // Bat-Mix, thats what osca uses £10 a 50ltr compared to coco £12.50 a 50ltr.

I want to see for myself if this coco is all its cracked up to be, before making my mind up on the finnal medium to stick with.






Totes on me


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that the stuff with the funky lookin dude on the bottle?


Mate you got mites this is the cure! No shit. I took the piss when westy showed us this and I take it back  So Fk u Mites!!!!









Pictures courtesy of mr west.


----------



## 2much (Oct 16, 2009)

my luck with fem seeds has been that alot maybe 60% turn hermie


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 16, 2009)

Thats bad luck 2much depending upon how many seeds your talking about.

Iv only ever had 1 hermie from a red hair skunk reg, but that was my own fault a small amount of sun light getting in during the 12hr dark cycle.

Iv only grown Greenhoues fem seeds Trainwreak & Strawbury Haze 4 to date and all girls with no seeds.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2009)

Thats the same stuff i got to treat the cheese clones i got before i put 'em in my tent, its got a different label but its the same dose and its the same name. I dunno if it worked coz i dunno if the clones had mites when i got 'em.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 16, 2009)

Tent shot 







Haze 36 days 12/12 just started canna pk 13/14 ppm 1400 Bud shot






Topped haze 5 days 12/12 still a bit shocked from potting up should have left it a week.






Cheese  sorry this plant is sad due to the soil burn 





All its had is water at ph 6.8 ppm less than 200 run off over 2000 flushed till run off was 1200ppm watered once since the 26th sept this is where I am today.


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2009)

looking much betters ww. Is that bodies of mites i see in the close up bud shot? or is it early amber trichs? leafs look healthy as a horse lol here have a 70% weed spliff cheese of corse, mind the cheese sneeses>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2009)

on closer inspection they appear to be amber trichs man, fucking good show mr wizz lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 17, 2009)

The haze is doing realy well for 36 days and I havent seen any mites,webs or the damage they leave mate just early trichs,




the top leaves are a dark lush green! The hesi feed has made a big differance in a good way plus with the cool tube I can get the light a lot closer. 

osca if that vitality stinks of pond water & fence treatment then its probably the same stuff


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 17, 2009)

Yep it smells like a stagnant pond, nice. The cooltube is a must have, its improved my garden no end coz a 600w gets mighty hot lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 28, 2009)

So the cheese is cut and hanging poor yeild again bloody soil 

Haze is at 46 days



















Topped Haze Day 17


----------



## rasclot (Oct 28, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> So the cheese is cut and hanging poor yeild again bloody soil
> 
> Haze is at 46 days
> 
> ...


 the haze is lookin mighty fine wizz


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2009)

yes indeedy the haze is looking sexy. Did u get some coco?


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 28, 2009)

Cheers rasclot & mr west just shows how different soil makes a big difference the next 3 I have in veg are in coco, 2E Cheese & the topped bit of haze.
Going to be using a new feed  should be fun  got some kind of bacteria thing going on.


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah canna coco has trichaderma in it which helps freindly bactiria to protect the roots lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 28, 2009)

Cool I new you would know mate plant symbionts I like that.





Weather is good for them mushes cool & damp but no frost just getting time.


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2009)

I see some new mushrooms on the golf course this morning and thought i wonder if majics are coming up again??


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

That haze is starting to really take shape, which haze is it?
Cheese doesn't like soil??? I've still got about a bag and half of batmix left but i layer it with hydro pebbles and it seems to work for me, coco is very hard to ignore though, everyone i've seen use it says its way better.
The haze looks so green and healthy, nice work


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 28, 2009)

Iv picked this late before and found 1000s, its been quite dry up until now the only thing is frost is close and that will see them off.
This Cheese at 8½ weeks is well up & down a bit of a head fuck


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 28, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> That haze is starting to really take shape, which haze is it?*Geenhouse Strawbury Haze.*
> 
> Cheese doesn't like soil??? *I had a bad batch of soil very hi in nutrients even after flushing.*
> I've still got about a bag and half of batmix left but i layer it with hydro pebbles and it seems to work for me,*The hydro shop recommednded plagron.*
> ...


 *Thank you mate!*


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Iv picked this late before and found 1000s, its been quite dry up until now the only thing is frost is close and that will see them off.
> This Cheese at 8½ weeks is well up & down a bit of a head fuck


I love the cheesae at anything after eight weeks lol. So u not found any this year then?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

nice mate, that Haze looks awesome man. I love how it's virtually horizontal and looking very sticky and nice!.......We are pretty much in sync on our flowering days, I'm on day 48 I do believe. ....And I like your topped one too, that should make the stretch a bit more manageable. It's gonna be a beauty!




welsh wizz said:


> Tent shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2009)

lookin great ww man the haze looks lovely, i wouldnt have expected any hairs to turn at 36 days?! is it a fast haze?


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> I love the cheesae at anything after eight weeks lol. So u not found any this year then?


No sweet fanny adams mate its been warm and dry we need cool & damp just what we got now lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 29, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> So the cheese is cut and hanging poor yeild again bloody soil
> 
> Haze is at 46 days
> 
> ...


bump on that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2009)

frosty dude! fo shizzle


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

v nice for sure!


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 29, 2009)

I loved the smoke of the haze last time, but it smells so different this time more like diesel fuel smell last time was sweet fruity smell.
If it makes my brain go into over drive I will be chuffed!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

So here is a pic of the very poor root system of the cheese that was in soil with very hot prefeed poor things are burnt to death.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

man thats some bad ass soil.

haze looks delicious man really proud standing trichs! looks like its ripened then had a spurt on the top inch or so, could go for a good while yet man. what does she smell like?


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

It smells like diesel fuel don, last time I grew SHaze it smelt sweet like fresh fruit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

diesel eh! good work man! yeah my pal grew out haze that smelled so sweetly of fruit you'd have thought he had barrels of fruit salad in the tent. i really liked the high too. very up social buzz 

i think its time i quit talkin bout it n get a haze in my tent


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

I want to go another 2 weeks but if it continues to hermi I will flush flush and cut.

I put a drop of water on the single male flower under the hps that killed it!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> diesel eh! good work man! yeah my pal grew out haze that smelled so sweetly of fruit you'd have thought he had barrels of fruit salad in the tent. i really liked the high too. very up social buzz
> 
> i think its time i quit talkin bout it n get a haze in my tent


Iv seen bad things with super silver haze looks really good while growing but when cut shrivels down to next to fk all my mate was gutted!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

good work on the nana! 

yeah i was thinkin about the strawb haze on your recommendation i think if memory serves. then i had reservation cos its arjan's but what the hell ill never know till i try, i might make the switch and grow exclusively haze, i dunno what my flock would think mind.

i think the shrivelling is mostly down to how fast you dry, i could be wrong tho


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

You exspect shrinkage but not to the point where its like a base ball on the plant to a grape size when come to smoke it, I know im staying away from it.
It could have been a bad pheno I dont think it was the way he dryed it, he aint had any probs with the other bud drying in his drobe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

i've taken to using a dehumidifier in 12/12 shifts cuts a couple of days off the drying time. yeah you don't expect that kind of shrinking like. ive narrowed down to 4 hazes that i fancy:

http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/delicious-critical-jack-herer
http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/delicious-critical-neville-haze
http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/mr-nice-mango-haze
http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/barneys-farm-g13-haze

i dunno i might get one of each n do a run


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

I dont like the look of the mango G13 would be my choice mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah the mango looked a bit flimsy eh i was thinking the critical and nevilles looked the business


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

G13 thats a us medical plant I think, the mango looks like westys fked up alaskan ice.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

haha i remember that one lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 4, 2009)

Wtf!!!!!!!!



don gin and ton said:


> haha i remember that one lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

That is a fked up pheno of alaskan ice mr west grew reminds me of that ICE mango haze.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah westy said it was nice but i think he got like 7 grams dry off the whole thing


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah westy said it was nice but i think he got like 7 grams dry off the whole thing


He gave me a clone to see if it was somthing he was doing wrong but I had the same result very stong smoke shame about the yeald.
Even GreenHouse seeds could see it was bad and gave him a replacment seed.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 4, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> He gave me a clone to see if it was somthing he was doing wrong but I had the same result very stong smoke shame about the yeald.
> Even GreenHouse seeds could see it was bad and gave him a replacment seed.


proper freak that one is for sure. Never seen anything like it.....LOL

Nice of greenhouse to sort him out a replacement too.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

I think he has still got the seed.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

did he grow it out? i dont remember seeing it if he did?


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

No I never saw it appear on his thread, he was trying to give it away at one point may be his mate took it of his hands.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah id um n ah over wasting my time when youve got cheese n co there.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

Im interested in that bx1 cheese westy got on the go should be good!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah i wonder what the difference will be and what subcool was trying to achieve pheno wise. could be the next big thing ya know


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

I thought it was a sub seed but quoted from mr west, "Its not from subcool but dank dairys"
The pheno will be the same, as the dad was a mom till treated with silver sulphate and became a male a sex change. Is that mad or what?
If I knew anyone into photography Id pinch a bit off them and try it myself.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah who'd have thought exposing a male plant to basically silver water would turn it female?!?! bonkers. 

photography uses it does it?! ive read ways of making it with batteries and using a silver coin as an electrode in some distilled water. crackers i wonder how they first thought up the idea?! oh lads ive had this idea we'll whack some silver sulphate on this plant for a giggle n see what happens? lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah who'd have thought exposing a male plant to basically silver water would turn it female?!?! bonkers.
> 
> photography uses it does it?! ive read ways of making it with batteries and using a silver coin as an electrode in some distilled water. crackers i wonder how they first thought up the idea?! oh lads ive had this idea we'll whack some silver sulphate on this plant for a giggle n see what happens? lol


crazy fool its silver sulphate and femals that make males. Getting a femal cheeseclone is the easier part of the equasion.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

lol im still waiting on my book about breeding to come from amazon...

true dat westy!  reminds me i need to look up couriers. what was the name of that one i was recommended. inter something#?!!?


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

Is it this one don http://www.interlinkexpress.com/


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

interparcel mate

You will save a fortune.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

cheers lads!

got one of the airpots stuck together last night seem to be relatively easy to work but i know its going to be a very messy affair, putting coco in them...


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

Cant wait for the messy pics don, sounds like another good way to piss the loved one off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

ah well! i discovered that morisons do cheap plastic sheet for decorating like 10 meter square for a quid or something so ive taken to just taping it all over the gaff and making a reet mess. 

looks like a scene from dexter tho especially when ive got the latex gloves on


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah well! i discovered that morisons do cheap plastic sheet for decorating like 10 meter square for a quid or something so ive taken to just taping it all over the gaff and making a reet mess.
> 
> looks like a scene from dexter tho especially when ive got the latex gloves on


take a pic for us of ya new pot then mate. 

good plan....I do the same when I'm mixing nutes. I got some PH down on the worktop in the kitchen one time and it bleached the f*ck out of our black worktop....ooopps! I was in big trouble!Still am as it's still there of course. But now I get my plastic decorating sheet out whenever I do anything 'messy' in the house.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

I do it in the veg room just run the vac over when Im done.
I can make as much mess as I want in there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> take a pic for us of ya new pot then mate.
> 
> good plan....I do the same when I'm mixing nutes. I got some PH down on the worktop in the kitchen one time and it bleached the f*ck out of our black worktop....ooopps! I was in big trouble!Still am as it's still there of course. But now I get my plastic decorating sheet out whenever I do anything 'messy' in the house.


*bet you were flavour of the month haahahaha 

ill whip a photo tonight but to be honest it looks exactly like the website pic lol the holes are a bit bigger than i thought they would be theres really going to be a lot of mess.*


welsh wizz said:


> I do it in the veg room just run the vac over when Im done.
> I can make as much mess as I want in there.


*I was doing the same but apparently i was 'walking all the dirt into the carpet...' makes a change from making it mouldy i guess*


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *bet you were flavour of the month haahahaha *
> 
> *ill whip a photo tonight but to be honest it looks exactly like the website pic lol the holes are a bit bigger than i thought they would be theres really going to be a lot of mess.*
> 
> *I was doing the same but apparently i was 'walking all the dirt into the carpet...' makes a change from making it mouldy i guess*


I also use a gardening tray when potting up etc. Keeps things contained. It's about 75cm square and does the job nicely. Less to clear up afterwards.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2009)

When i have to make a mess chopping a plant or putting soil and pebbles in the buckets i do it on the ground sheet from my tent coz its not in the tent coz i put a waterproof sloping floor in my tent. The mrs goes mental when i make a the place look like a tip but i tell her not to look until i've finished lol

That alaskan ice of Freds is like one of my SSH's but its not as bad but almost


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

OK osca what is the SSH? Super Shit Hash


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 13, 2009)

Your all invited to a summer bash just need to come up with a venu everyone is happy to go to in the uk.
Who would be interested in meeting up you can *pm *me with ideas 
so far Glastonbury or Bestival.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 14, 2009)

So the haze is cut and dry.







Thats 31.5g plus what Iv quick dryed







Tent shot right is haze toped 6 weeks, front is cheese 5 days, back is cheese 4 weeks and 5 weeks, the one with the bad leaves is in a small pot.







Haze topped bud shot.







cheese 5 weeks







cheese 4 weeks


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

Super sexy mate, bet ya a happy chappy now u aint gotta quicky dry stuff lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 15, 2009)

Very very nice man!! My 1st e cheese is 2 weeks 12/12 today and it smells like weed should smell mmmm I'm 2 weeks behind one of yours so i'll be able to see what to expect with mine lol


----------



## Mammath (Nov 15, 2009)

That haze looks great Welshy. Let us know how it smokes.
Others are looking good too.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> Super sexy mate, bet ya a happy chappy now u aint gotta quicky dry stuff lol


Very happy mate 



oscaroscar said:


> Very very nice man!! My 1st e cheese is 2 weeks 12/12 today and it smells like weed should smell mmmm I'm 2 weeks behind one of yours so i'll be able to see what to expect with mine lol


Thanks osca.



Mammath said:


> That haze looks great Welshy. Let us know how it smokes.
> Others are looking good too.


Not as good as the first Strwb haze I grew last year.
This ones got a harshness to it might just need curing and the buzz is body heavy and a bit brain numbing the first was up lifting and tasted sweet.
It reminded me of diesel smell during flower smells a bit lemony now


----------



## twisted lemon (Nov 16, 2009)

hay welshy looking good bro just a quick one though what kinda hight did ya get outa that haze ?


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 16, 2009)

About 1 meter tall she stretches 3x from veg to flower.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2009)

blinding welshy the haze looks mouthwatering! top work man


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 17, 2009)

Niiiceee haze buds there welshmeister! +rep for these badboys, good job  

Quick question: If I'm throwing seedlings into 12/12, how far from the HPS should they be? Do the back of the hand test or just 3 feet?


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 18, 2009)

Seedlings under hps they wont want the full power to start with so I would start at 3/4 feet away.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 18, 2009)

All looking v good mate. Tent looks nice and healthy and the haze looks delicious man! Good job!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 18, 2009)

Good to see you're staying busy and out of trouble.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 18, 2009)

hey welshy just thought i would pop over to your grow for a nosey....the haze looks sweet mate +rep


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 18, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> So the haze is cut and dry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well worthy of a bump


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2009)

NICCCCCCCEEEEEEE!! I got a dank dairy cheese x cheese bx1 growin at same age as ur 5 week old cheese ill take a pic so u can see the diffrence if any lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

what sorta yield did you get out of the haze WW?

looks fandabbydozy!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 19, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what sorta yield did you get out of the haze WW?
> 
> looks fandabbydozy!


31g dry but I speed dryed about 10g so not the best yeild, the one I topped is looking better and smells of strawburys.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

as long as its demon gear and it does look scrumptious man


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

mnakes me think of Bod


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 19, 2009)

Bloody hell mr west where did that come from thats years old!


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

He dreams of strawberrys and cream lol. I cant say straweberrys without thinking of bod for some reason lol


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 19, 2009)

hahahha oh man westy, this shit is like classic wake and bake, geek out for no reason type cartoons.

I could see myself dying of laughter just from the sounds alone.


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

funny shit but thats what stuck in my mind for the best part of 25 years lol prolly more i am old lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 20, 2009)

Strawberries remind me of a hot summer and going to a pick your own, where I ate more than I put in the basket then felt sick for the rest of the day.


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Strawberries remind me of a hot summer and going to a pick your own, where I ate more than I put in the basket then felt sick for the rest of the day.



I remember those days lol growing up in kent there was a lot of pyo fields about, not so many thease days lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2009)

eu legislations an all that are putting a stop to them  i may have said this before but FUCK BRUSSELS they should be force fed sprout pate


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 20, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> eu legislations an all that are putting a stop to them  i may have said this before but FUCK BRUSSELS they should be force fed sprout pate


They have an even tighter grip on us now fkin Browns sighned us up, with no referendum twat he knew we would have voted NO!

Need a fat one now lol. ....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah backdoored into europe isnt the word mate. im not getting riled up its friday peeps!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 20, 2009)

OK no more politics/bullshit. lol .





There thats better all gone now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2009)

inhaaaaaaaaaaaaaale exhaaaaaaaale cheers man.....


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 20, 2009)

I hate not having dank to smoke.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 21, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I hate not having dank to smoke.


 doesnt every1 lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2009)

Take the 12 skins program for buddaholics.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 23, 2009)

Quick update


Firts up cheese 5 weeks



















cheese mom going to flower.







St Haze
























Tent






Babys all cheese


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 23, 2009)

That mother is gonna be a beauty WW!! Nice work


----------



## Mammath (Nov 23, 2009)

Everything looks really nice Welshy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2009)

damn i miss the cheese.. beautiful pics man, blooomin marvellous


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow. Maybe I do have a cheesier pheno than I thought. The structure and growth of this plant is almost identical to my DQ#5 mother.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy days if it is cheesey 5 fk I miss smokin cheese 3 more more weeks or so then its cheese smiles for me again.

Theres no smoke like it ay Don


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's some pic's of DQ#5.....


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 24, 2009)

They are very similar 5


----------



## snapple (Nov 24, 2009)

if you have done the cheese please tell me your findings and opinions. its my first growing cheese and would like some help


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2009)

yo 5! that is the cheesey structure to a T more of a viny formation than any dope plant ive even seen. im a bit gutted seeing yours 5 i haven't got any of that pheno 

and yeah as WW says there really is nothing quite like it, ive come across various strains that have knocked me on my arse but nothing like the cheese n psychosis


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 25, 2009)

Don you getting any more cheese n psychosis clones?


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yo 5! that is the cheesey structure to a T more of a viny formation than any dope plant ive even seen. im a bit gutted seeing yours 5 i haven't got any of that pheno
> 
> and yeah as WW says there really is nothing quite like it, ive come across various strains that have knocked me on my arse but nothing like the cheese n psychosis


damn it....I had a cheese cut just like that last year. I was told it was an original cut, but was never sure whether to believe it or not. It was totally stinky mind. Clearly it was THE cheese,,,,or a very good copy. But whatever, I don't have it anymore.....moving on....but still slightly annoyed with myself for not looking after her better!!!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 25, 2009)

I would cry if I lost my cheese its bad enough waiting for the next crop to be ready.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Don you getting any more cheese n psychosis clones?



yeah hopefully the fairy will be visiting soon! 



SnowWhite said:


> damn it....I had a cheese cut just like that last year. I was told it was an original cut, but was never sure whether to believe it or not. It was totally stinky mind. Clearly it was THE cheese,,,,or a very good copy. But whatever, I don't have it anymore.....moving on....but still slightly annoyed with myself for not looking after her better!!!


the fairy gets about a bit snowy 


welsh wizz said:


> I would cry if I lost my cheese its bad enough waiting for the next crop to be ready.



yeah i was and am still pretty gutted but life goes on, ive got a tent of ganja to play with, but its not the cheese  i miss the psychosis more


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 25, 2009)

Iv got pshyco on order but can't afford the voluntary contribution.


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2009)

that poor fairy has got her work cut out for her tiny littel wings. Funny how u dont miss something till its gone eh lol?


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> that poor fairy has got her work cut out for her tiny littel wings. Funny how u dont miss something till its gone eh lol?







She looks worn out. 

Its not good being cheeseless I miss it a LOT!
In the tent last night the smell was lush hmmmm so fkin cheeseeeee


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah hopefully the fairy will be visiting soon!
> 
> 
> the fairy gets about a bit snowy
> ...


Yeah, I did a swap for a Jack Herer cut. But like you say man, hopefully I'll get another visit one day. But for now, I got my hands full anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2009)

fo shizzle man that little angel has been busy of late


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2009)

i used to have a beer fairy visit me once a week but now i dont see her any more lol. Prolly just as well as im not good on beer any more lool


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> i used to have a beer fairy visit me once a week but now i dont see her any more lol. Prolly just as well as im not good on beer any more lool


hhaha and then the weight fairy comes and drops 15 lbs into your gut.  I just want to drink beer little fairy. 

that fairy is a dick.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2009)

only 15 lb haha your not drinking enough wickid


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> only 15 lb haha your not drinking enough wickid


that's cause I noticed I can't even put my pants on so I cut down on drinking. Most of the time I rock jammies with my gut but I've lost like 10 lbs moving into my new apartment.

No money = no food/bud.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 25, 2009)

No money = no food/bud. [/QUOTE]
I feel so guilty now cold cans of beer in the fridge, morrning glory in my spliff and a 10oz serloin stake in front of me.

Sorry chow


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> No money = no food/bud.


I feel so guilty now cold cans of beer in the fridge, morrning glory in my spliff and a 10oz serloin stake in front of me.

Sorry chow [/QUOTE]


That morning glory has a very unique taste to it if im not misstaken. Nearly cheesey hahaha ish if u squint ya nose.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 26, 2009)

I thought it was a bit cheesey, it got that undertone if you breath it out your nose.
Im just happy Iv got a mate thats cool with his dope saves me climbing the walls.


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2009)

[youtube]/v/Je_UC_3hwXU&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2009)

haha, a whole page of pining for the cheese  iu'm beginning to get excited over mine now  that fairy sure is a sweet heart 

is this your dominion then welshy?


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> haha, a whole page of pining for the cheese  iu'm beginning to get excited over mine now  that fairy sure is a sweet heart
> 
> is this your dominion then welshy?



That cheese fairy is a law untoherself, u never know what shes gonna do next. Just like all good women lol. One of the hard working indipendent lady fairys


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 27, 2009)

Iv been tangoed.





They put some great new ingredients in there drinks.


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2009)

a MUch more organic tango these days much better for u lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 27, 2009)

[youtube]kV6R0I2oHKY[/youtube]


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 27, 2009)

I can't wait to try the original cheese. the way you guys go on about it, it must be amazing coz you guys know your onions lol. My one is 4 weeks 12/12 tomorrow and its starting to stink and get sticky. Did i mention that i can't wait


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2009)

Hahahah i remember my first cheese crop, i was smashed for weeks lol


----------



## rasclot (Nov 27, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Quick update
> 
> 
> Firts up cheese 5 weeks
> ...


 hopefully the cheese fairy visits me soon
lovely plants mate 
my babies have come to an end harvestin 2mora check out the update ive got weed comin out of my ears lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 27, 2009)

Good timing on the bump!
Tent












Haze not long now given her the last feed tonight hit 1500ppm tds 3lits.
the thc is cloudy.













Cheese


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 27, 2009)

Beautiful! Thats all i can say


----------



## rasclot (Nov 27, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Good timing on the bump!
> Tent
> 
> 
> ...


 lookin very nice mate specialy the cheese


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2009)

beautifull welshy mate


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks butd.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking mighty fine there mate.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 27, 2009)

Im happy with the yeild on haze less frosting of the loved thc, but saying that the buzz on this pheno is more like the first pheno I grew, body heavy and head up then down..... up...... down loving it, I realy shouldnt take early cuts it tastes like shit!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 28, 2009)

looking brill m8. by the looks u wont b dissapointed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2009)

big cheeeeeesy grins all round at welshys house! haze looks lush too man!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 28, 2009)

someone pinch me?  whoaaaaaaa, still trying to work out just what happened or is going on with that first cheese pic, is it moe or did it take a little shift to the side? 

and mannn, how can you live with one of those moisture/light/ph prongy meter things? mine near sent me mad, one drop of ph and the needle goes spastic, stick it in a galss of water and it reads moist, until you give it a good clean and it'll start to become acurateish again, pita!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 28, 2009)

Looks like every one is in for a great christmas/newyears eve smoke-a-thon.....


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 28, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Looks like every one is in for a great christmas/newyears eve smoke-a-thon.....


Not me, I started late  

I'll be spending some time right around Valentine's day with a special gal named Jilly.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 28, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> someone pinch me?  whoaaaaaaa, still trying to work out just what happened or whats going on with that first cheese pic, is it me or did it take a little shift to the side?
> *Thats the weight of the bud! The stems cant take it so its main stem is leaning aginst the pot the pic dose look mad.*
> 
> and mannn, how can you live with one of those moisture/light/ph prongy meter things?*Moisture meter only its a giude along with pot weight. *mine near sent me mad, one drop of ph and the needle goes spastic,*I ues a ph pen.*
> stick it in a galss of water and it reads moist, until you give it a good clean and it'll start to become acurateish again, pita!


All my meters get cleaned after use, I put that in shot to show how big the plant was when I topped it and not long after put it to flower, now its almost 4 times that.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 29, 2009)

ah, right, i also use a ph pen, but i found, even with cleaning my analogue meter's spikes with cleaning products yaddayaddayadda, it was still a pile 0ff pooooooo, i'd be sat around literally putting 25 drops of ph down into my 2 liters of water before it would register at 6.5. towards the end of my firsdt grow, i ou##bought a digital pen, and you know what, 2 drops and it's at 6.5, now i am beginning to realize maybe quite why my pasion passion 1 killed itself so completely


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 29, 2009)

Bloody hell yes ph of 2 with that much acid in the water you would have been better off not doing anything with the ph.
Its good to mess things up you get to know your plants Iv learned a few lessons the hard way.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 29, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Bloody hell yes ph of 2 with that much acid in the water you would have been better off not doing anything with the ph.
> Its good to mess things up you get to know your plants Iv learned a few lessons the hard way.


Right there with ya on that one. My first grow was a nightmare. I'm color blind in reds and greens and i was using drops to check the ph. I figured they give a color chart how hard could it be to match them. I almost killed all of my plants, that's how I came across RUI..... I've come a long way since then and learned a ton and am learning more everyday..


----------



## rasclot (Nov 30, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Right there with ya on that one. My first grow was a nightmare. I'm color blind in reds and greens and i was using drops to check the ph. I figured they give a color chart how hard could it be to match them. I almost killed all of my plants, that's how I came across RUI..... I've come a long way since then and learned a ton and am learning more everyday..


 haha i had that problem with the ph colour chart it was a big mission to water the plants so much easier with a probe eh


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 30, 2009)

the probes do just kick rather a lot of buttock i believ, having to use my pointy spikey meter job, well it genuinely put me off watering my girls, i'd wake up and think awww crap, it's watering day, better get a head start, now it's just splish splosh splash


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 5, 2009)

First off a big *thank you* to rollitup 07s back




and working the fastest Iv seen. 

Right the tent somethink is missing.  






Sorry I cant load any more pics I get 

error
Sorry, welsh wizz: Bad Type - File is of the Wrong MIME Type

Haze


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 5, 2009)

me too mate. can only get a few pics on


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 5, 2009)

It looks like the tent is missing some girls that are ready for harvest. The rest of them look great though.....


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 5, 2009)

Just the one 5 its haze.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 5, 2009)

How long did you flower your haze? Don't they take like 12-14 weeks?


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 6, 2009)

Most growers harvest after 10 weeks. A week longer will allow maximum flavor. 
The trichs were dark milky and amber so I was happy to harvest but it could have gone for longer but needs must.lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 6, 2009)

thats a nice lookin room  scribed


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 6, 2009)

yeah wizz....tents looking great man. That's your cheese front right yeah? Looks really nice!


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice oine welshy mate lol, tents looking fine if not lacking in ready plants lol, give it a week or two urll be choppin again lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 6, 2009)

They are looking awfully good old bean, spiffing indeed lol

What is in there and at what stage? A picture of health mate


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I got loads of pics put cant upload them?


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 6, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


>


There are 4 cheese and 1 haze thats at the very front,6½ & 7½ weeks is at the back right both in small pots, left is at 4½ weeks in coco and looking the nuts,right is at 2½weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2009)

tents lookin good mate, and the haze looks tasty too! and youll not be tokin 7 week cheese n sending yasen scatty ne more eh!


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 6, 2009)

No Don that can sit and finnish off, whats left of it.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2009)

hahah that'll teach ya to go scrumping eh


----------



## dbo24242 (Dec 7, 2009)

nomaninsf said:


> Better chance of what? Fem seeds don't grow better than non-fem seeds.
> Non-fem seeds actually grow better IMO so I stopped using fem if possible. The seem to be heartier and healthier from the start. Fem seeds will make sure you don't have any males though which is the upside. The downside is that you might still end up with hermaphrodites.


I think there is truth to this. If you pull a fem from a regular batch of seeds it will have less of the potential to herm... but its easier to get females with fem seeds.


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 8, 2009)

nomaninsf said:


> Better chance of what? Fem seeds don't grow better than non-fem seeds.
> Non-fem seeds actually grow better IMO so I stopped using fem if possible. The seem to be heartier and healthier from the start. <<*This bit I dont agree with.* Fem seeds will make sure you don't have any males though which is the upside. The downside is that you might still end up with hermaphrodites.


I think there is truth to this. If you pull a fem from a regular batch of seeds it will have less of the potential to herm... but its easier to get females with fem seeds. 

*I agree too.*


----------



## dbo24242 (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah good distinction. there isn't any difference in the health from the start, just in the genes. its only sexual traits that should be considered, all the other ones would just be chance!


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 8, 2009)

Chance and experience.
Iv forced hermaphrodites in a skunk, just introduce the plants to sun light in the middle of the dark period.
Iv also found a clone skunk that I haven't managed to get to self polinate even under all kinds of stress during flowering.


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Chance and experience.
> Iv forced hermaphrodites in a skunk, just introduce the plants to sun light in the middle of the dark period.
> Iv also found a clone skunk that I haven't managed to get to self polinate even under all kinds of stress during flowering.


That wouldnt be the cheese by anychance welshy?


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes mate that cheese wont herm its a solid pheno, got some reg skunk on the germ so if I get a male, one of the cheese will go into a temp flower room.
Its nice to have a jar of haze on the cure!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

its nice to have jars of gear full stop man hahaha 

im really hoping for a decent male from one of my recent popped beans, if i et a a male from the purple wreck or the heavy duty fruity ill be crossing the wicked dairy queen pheno 

fingers x'd for ya man but you know youll get all girls hahahaa always the way when ya want a boy


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 17, 2009)

you alright welshy mate have'nt seen you in a week or so. hope everything is going good for you.


----------



## dbo24242 (Dec 17, 2009)

jah mon I'm wonderin what to do with this veggin trainwreck here. I don't think cloning it will work out so well but I could give it a screen or LST it or top it even


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 17, 2009)

Im fine willy thank you.
Need to do an up date dont I.......Haze brings you in and out wave after ........... real nice.

I wish Id top train wrek thinkin about it now.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 17, 2009)

in your own time mate lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 17, 2009)

Im still pissed at the server crash!

I spent loads of time fkin a round for 1 pic.

Since then Iv not bothered, smokin good sh*t dont help.lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 17, 2009)

its been pretty good for me today...but still i know what you mean...everyone seems too have given up


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2009)

im topping all mine from now on lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 17, 2009)

Thats from seed right mate or you found a clone trick?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 17, 2009)

I've always topped mine at the tenth node from seed. It worked a treat on my jack flash


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 17, 2009)

My clone trick is to tape the top leaf to the side of the pot and keep doing it til the 2nd week of flower


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2009)

i top clones much the same as i do seedlings lol, works just fine lol.


----------



## dbo24242 (Dec 17, 2009)

specifically tho greenhouse trainwreck is not a good strain for cloning and I amn't really interested in waiting for veg after topping so I think I will LST it a smidgen along with the pineapple.

oh yea its from seed


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 17, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I've always topped mine at the tenth node from seed. It worked a treat on my jack flash


10th thats high 4 to 6 I thought was the norm.



oscaroscar said:


> My clone trick is to tape the top leaf to the side of the pot and keep doing it til the 2nd week of flower


Haven't tryed that. You will have to show me a pic osca.



mr west said:


> i top clones much the same as i do seedlings lol, works just fine lol.


I just let them grow as they wish then take clones from the thickest top stems for clones, trim the lower a little & flower a week or 3 after taking.



dbo24242 said:


> specifically tho greenhouse trainwreck is not a good strain for cloning and I amn't really interested in waiting for veg after topping so I think I will LST it a smidgen along with the pineapple.
> 
> oh yea its from seed


I wasn't overly impressed with tw for yeild or smoke, I became immune to it very quickly, its not on my top 10.

Up date tomoz pics are loaded lol my head is upup and away.


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 18, 2009)

First up is cheese 9 weeks today been flushing for a week or so.
This is in soil never potted up.













Next is my cheese mom 4/5 weeks.
This is in soil from veg coco on potting up.

























And last the tent 5 plants in all will update the others when they need feeding.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 18, 2009)

lol at the girl back right 

FAIL!


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 18, 2009)

She is so heavy with bud at 8 weeks she can't hold herself up, looks like she's been on the piss.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

so the transition from soil to coco is under way lol have u noticed any improvements? The mum looks nice proppa milf mateirial lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 18, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> First up is cheese 9 weeks today been flushing for a week or so.
> This is in soil never potted up.
> 
> 
> ...


 them babies look lush mate cheese all the way


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 18, 2009)

Beautiful WW just beautiful!!! I love the dark green shiny leaves on the cheese and they only have 5 fingers even on the big leaves. I'll put a pic up of my patented selotape method tomoz lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2009)

Thats what i do with my clones. The lowest branches get as big or bigger than the main stem. Thats a cheese btw


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2009)

Thats one of my jack herer clones from ages ago.


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> so the transition from soil to coco is under way lol have u noticed any improvements? The mum looks nice proppa milf mateirial lol


 
With the plants veged in soil then potted up into coco great results, but as for vegin in coco Im struggling to get the ballance right with the feed, Im thinking of starting them in soil.


Nice one osca less messing around that way instead of tying the stem down, you just sacrifice a leaf. lol


A Cheesey Christmas for me rasc.


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

whats ya problem with vegging in coco? I feed 2ml per ltr in veg and up it to 4ml in flower. even week old seedlings get a feed


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 19, 2009)

I fed very weak like 300ppm and they didnt like it hesi tnt organic soil & coco, now that they do need feeding Im a bit miffed on how much to give them.


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

maybe cuz ur mixing everything together. I just use canna coco a + b and tap water.


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> maybe cuz ur mixing everything together. I just use canna coco a + b and tap water.


??? Its one feed for vegging plants, basically my "A" feed.lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

no equal parts of a and b


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

it does make my head itch tho why they sell it in seperate bottles and always together and they tell u to add equal parts, so why dunt they just mix it together b4 sale?


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 19, 2009)

No its a compleat feed for vegging plants at flower I add some bloom then pk.


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

oh the guy in the shop told me 2ml of each all the way through lol. I think for me anyway the vegin plants grow too fast and need constant potting on to stop them eating them selfs.


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 19, 2009)

No I disagree I kept a plant in the same pot from the start to end and it was'nt pot bound, just the pot was too small Iv got one in the tent now thats been in the same pot thats a bit bigger and she is doing fine.


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

lol, lgp potted on a psycho the other day and u could hardly see any thing other than the roots pure white wall to wall. Now its in an 11ltr and needs poting on aghain roots out the bottom lol, flowering time me thinks lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 19, 2009)

it's an A+B throughout feed, not like bio-bizz with and A for veg then A+B for flower, it states on the back of the bottles that you're supposed to use both throughout the feeing process no? (mine are in the attic, i'll check later) cus i'm giving mine A+B 2ml per litler like mr west, and they seem do be enjoying it in the coco with that mixture.

it is a pain, but i do like their little magic measuring spout thing


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 19, 2009)

This is what they get in veg.


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

right so me telling u bout canna a + b was fairly redundant as u aint using em lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 19, 2009)

Pmsl you not reading today mr west doing a Don just looking at the pics.


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

I am stoned up listening to rage against the machines album i bought accidently wen buying the single for the 3rd time lol. Funky agy rock and spliffs lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 24, 2009)

merry christmas welshy


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

merry christmaswelshy and willy an any1 else out there still up an on line lol us sados lmao have a good one


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2009)

[youtube]/Bc4Cr8lGaXo&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]
U seen this ww? I think its quite funny lol hope ur having a good one mate


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2010)

knock knock welshy


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 3, 2010)

i fink hes ill with an ear infection at the min


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2010)

the hell kind of excuse or illness is that! 

i got bailed out of jail, a chest of fractured ribs and had to go to work the following day (ironically it was then at work picking up an empty 50l plastic tote that i somehow broke them good an' propper )


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 12, 2010)

Mr WIZARD MANNNN!!!??!???????????????


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 12, 2010)

put down the haze mate...choose life lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2010)

dont go towards the light welshy tho to be honest with an ear infection i doubt you can walk in a straight line more than 3 paces. hope your feelin better soon man


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 15, 2010)

yea westy lots of fluids and soup brah.

and oreos.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 15, 2010)

i love oreos. well the origional ones done really like the new chocolate center ones. they just taste like bourbon creams


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

original oreos and a cold glass of milk  yummmmmmmmy!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 15, 2010)

nom nom nom scrummy


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2010)

i like creamy jammy dodgers lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 16, 2010)

I like those sugar cookies my mom makes at christmas, not the hard ones you put icing on. They are light and will crumble if you bite them but when you dunk it in milk it melts on your toung like a buttery sugar drop. mmmmm..


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 17, 2010)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I like those sugar cookies my mom makes at christmas, not the hard ones you put icing on. They are light and will crumble if you bite them but when you dunk it in milk it melts on your toung like a buttery sugar drop. mmmmm..


 its it anything like tablet


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2010)

mmmmmmm, lady finger biscuits  know they're meant to go with trifle and tea etc, but i can get through a whole pack in a few minutes, mouth shredding aside


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

hahah yeah totally ttt like adult rusks 

im a blue ribband man, tho im partial to a gold bar now and then too


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 18, 2010)

i FUCKIN LOVE GOLD BARS ...sorry for shouting....but seriously i do love em, just been and got some today..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

i rediscovered them while back, righteous for dipping!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

come back welshy your thread has become a stoner munchy appreciation society


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 19, 2010)

cadburys are selling out to the yanks aaargh!!!!! maybe welshy is picketing outside the factory as we speak...


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 19, 2010)

haha, prepare for dairy milk to taste like shite


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

the Euro nonces are trying to get cadbury's to change the name to vegelate as it contains like 8 grams of veg oil per kilo bar! and isnt pure cocoa derived. fucking nancy arse euro wankers


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2010)

sign of the times lol. U watch kraft are borrowing the money for the take over so 3-4 years down the line it all could dissapear all together wen Kraft go bust. Theres nicer chocolates out there i wont miss it that much lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

true that westy im not a massive fan of dairy milk if its milky chocolate i fancy i opt for kinder haha


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 20, 2010)

i opt for montezuma's. they make the best bars


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 20, 2010)

never heard of them. u mank wanna investergate so ive been and done that. thank u TTT, i didnt know that. u learn summit new everyday


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 20, 2010)

it's my job to source local/british handmade chcolates. and as far as bars go, i don't get aything in that's not montezuma. they do some really wicked mini bars although the flavours can be WTF! it's all about small time  if you're ever after chocolates for presents, i cannopt recommend James Chocolate much higher than |----athis---| 

http://www.jameschocolates.co.uk/eshop/

that is some seriously tasty and attractive chocolate, their site seems rather outdated, 







but those are some of the tastiest things! they do all sorts, such as pecan and butterscotch crunch etc, all very very tasty


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 20, 2010)

just read that kraft are apparently trying to get their loan to purchase, from the tax-payer owned RBS... the helllllll!!!! so we loan money to the americans so they can give us job losses? if the tax payer owns RBS, how the hell do we not get total control over this, or any control!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 20, 2010)

thats bollox


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 20, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> just read that kraft are apparently trying to get their loan to purchase, from the tax-payer owned RBS... the helllllll!!!! so we loan money to the americans so they can give us job losses? if the tax payer owns RBS, how the hell do we not get total control over this, or any control!


We have no control over anything. We exist to feed the welthy and their way of life. Nothing more. It's up to each and every person themselves to get what they can from life and damn the rest.. Don't get me started on failed politics and how money is really value less, it is us who give it value. After a global disaster do you think people are going to be able to rebuild without pulling together? do you think after a meteor hit the earth or a nuclear war broke out the survivors are going to respect money and only aid people who have it? People have given gold a high value in the market but it can't run a power plant or fule a car. It can't grow food or provide us with cures for desiese. The value isn't in money or things it's in what we can do for one another, that's true value.....


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

Were just here for the ride. Im just wondering how its all gonna come on top lol. Nastural disaters is one way. Itl probably be a numbers game and wel be praying to the east 4 times a day. We in the west cant keep up with the population of the 3rd world countrys or 2nd world lol. We need an attack from aliens to bring us together as a human population intead of the split up rubbish we got now lol. Got a deal of ok street weed yesterday. Sweet smelling thia. I remember smoking this weed many years ago. it so makes u feel better than slanty shite. Jus shame its so expensive lol, least its dry.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 21, 2010)

whatever happens i will leave this country if they propperly implement aspects of sharia law as they seem to be trying. i'm not comfortable with itt!!

and i've had 2 surprisingly great deals in the last week, times are a changin! or not


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

could be, could be but maybe its jus good fortune lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

fuck sharia law in the ear. i resent it so much. why should anyone go to another country and try to convert it to the same as where they left is beyond me. especially when its as backward as sharia law?! honour killings i mean for gods sake. fucking savage heathens.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

yup, and just on a small level, the amount of women protesting against being made to remove the garb at school etc, go away! if we want to ban it then we will ban it, as simple as that. i wouldn't get to go back to their homecountry with them and ask for sausage rolls for school lunch because that was my way of life. i'd probably have my tongue cut out or something!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

Infidel!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

Pigdog!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2010)

bacon butty?!


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bacon butty?!



bastaD im gonna have top go tescos and buy bacon and rolls and sausages now ffs. Monky see monky do lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 23, 2010)

ha ha bacon hhhmmmm its like kryptonite for muslims...


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2010)

I mostly eat pork in form of bacon or banger lol but ya canny beat a ncise salted bit of crackeling lol


----------

